# Valve Software: NC Soft und Nexon planen angeblich Übernahme des Steam-Betreibers - Kaufpreis knapp 900 Millionen Dollar



## MichaelBonke (27. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve Software: NC Soft und Nexon planen angeblich Übernahme des Steam-Betreibers - Kaufpreis knapp 900 Millionen Dollar * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve Software: NC Soft und Nexon planen angeblich Übernahme des Steam-Betreibers - Kaufpreis knapp 900 Millionen Dollar


----------



## Odin333 (27. September 2012)

"Allerdings ist die Faktenlage definitiv viel zu dünn, um auch nur Spekulationen hierüber anzustellen."

Im Prinzip nicht. Das Ganze Gerücht ist doch blödsinnig. Valve ist ein Vielfaches des Angebotes von EA wert, hat praktisch keine Konkurrenz und Gabe hat 0 Interesse, seinen Goldesel zu verkaufen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. September 2012)

Nee oder? Ich habe zwar von solchen geschäftlich taktischen Sachen eher weniger Ahnung aber irgendwas sagt mir das es nicht gut für uns sein wird.
Nennt man dann wohl "feindliche Übernahme" oder? 
Valve hat biuslang mit Steam einen hervorrgagenden Job gemacht.Die Deals sowie die Platform sind genial.Sollte es zur Übernahme kommen wird es garantiert Nachteile geben.

Ich persönlich glaube da aber eher nicht dran.Wird wohl ein Gerücht sein um Aktienkurse hoch und runter zu treiben.
Die wären doch schön blöd wenn sie sich darauf einlassen.


----------



## Krushak85 (27. September 2012)

Wäre in der Tat krass, ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht erstzunehmen. Würde mich aber dann riesig freuen, wenn die Übernahme eine user-freundliche AGB mitbringen würde.....


----------



## DrProof (27. September 2012)

Wär schade um Steam und meine ganzen Spiele, aber würde mich dann wohl trennen von meinem Account und diesen veräußern. ICQ ist ja auch bei mir gestorben, als es nach Ostern verkauft wurde.


----------



## Metalhawk (27. September 2012)

Ich hörte der Marktwert von Valve würde bei geschätzten 3 Mrd. Dollar liegen. Und Valve sagte auch sie würden lieber schließen als zu verkaufen. 
Wenn man sich die Umsätze bzw. Marktwert von NC Soft und Nexon anguckt fragt man sich auch wo die 0.9-3 Mrd. Cash herzaubern wollen.


----------



## MichaelBonke (27. September 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip nicht. Das Ganze Gerücht ist doch blödsinnig. Valve ist ein Vielfaches des Angebotes von EA wert, hat praktisch keine Konkurrenz und Gabe hat 0 Interesse, seinen Goldesel zu verkaufen.


 
Das behauptest DU.
Fakten sind was anderes. 
Oder hast du Insider-Infos?


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Nee oder? Ich habe zwar von solchen geschäftlich taktischen Sachen eher weniger Ahnung aber irgendwas sagt mir das es nicht gut für uns sein wird.
> Nennt man dann wohl "feindliche Übernahme" oder?


Es kann bei Valve keine feindliche Übernahme geben ... denn sowas funktioniert meistens nur bei Aktiengesellschaften. Valve ist aber keine AG. 

D.h. also, hier müsste der bzw. die Eigentümer einem Verkauf zustimmen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn man sich die Umsätze bzw. Marktwert von NC Soft und Nexon anguckt fragt man sich auch wo die 0.9-3 Mrd. Cash herzaubern wollen.


Warum Cash? Solche Geschäfte laufen z.B. auch mit Übertragung von Aktien an den jeweiligen Firmen.

Aber wenn es um's Geld geht: vllt. sollte Apple Valve kaufen? Die zahlen das vom Spesenkonto!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2012)

Ob Gerücht oder nicht: Valve macht sich nicht zum Sklaven Anderer. Soviel ist sicher.


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Soviel ist sicher.


 
wirklich sicher ist überhaupt nix.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (27. September 2012)

Völlig unglaubwürdig. EA wollte angeblich Valve für eine Milliarde kaufen und Valve selbst hat einen Wert von 3 Milliarden . Da lacht Gaben sich doch einen ab bei solchen Angeboten (falls die echt sind, was ich nämlich bezweifle). Außerdem wollte Nexon angeblich letztens schon EA aufgekaut haben.


----------



## School10 (27. September 2012)

Von dieser News glaube ich kein Wort!


----------



## Exar-K (27. September 2012)

I call bullshit.
Das wäre der idiotischste Deal in dieser Industrie überhaupt. Noch unglaubwürdiger als die Sache mit EA.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Völlig unglaubwürdig. EA wollte angeblich Valve für eine Milliarde kaufen und Valve selbst hat einen Wert von 3 Milliarden . Da lacht Gaben sich doch einen ab bei solchen Angeboten (falls die echt sind, was ich nämlich bezweifle). Außerdem wollte Nexon angeblich letztens schon EA aufgekaut haben.


 Zumal Nevell selbst Milliardär ist. Der wischt sich doch mit solch einem Angebot maximal den (breiten) Hintern ab, wenn er nicht schon vorher vor Lachen geplatzt ist.


----------



## Metalhawk (27. September 2012)

2010 wurden die Reingewinne von Steam auf 291 Mio $ geschätzt. 2011 wurden die verkäufe verdoppelt zu 2010. 
Ich würde auch gern ein Unternehmen kaufen was sich nach 2 Jahren schon amortisiert hat


----------



## ProGaming (27. September 2012)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Faktenlage definitiv viel zu dünn, um auch nur Spekulationen hierüber anzustellen.


 
Aber trotzdem spektuliert ihr hier und berichtet darüber? 
Naja gut dies bedarf eigentlich keines weiteren Kommentars


----------



## hawkytonk (27. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum Cash? Solche Geschäfte laufen z.B. auch mit Übertragung von Aktien an den jeweiligen Firmen.
> 
> Aber wenn es um's Geld geht: vllt. sollte Apple Valve kaufen? Die zahlen das vom Spesenkonto!


 Ja, klar... warum nicht gleich dem Teufel die Füsse küssen?! 

Wenn Valve weiss, was für sie gut ist, dann bleiben sie autonom. Das ist das Beste was ihnen passieren kann.


----------



## Valarius (27. September 2012)

Hatte der Chef von Valve nicht letztens erst gesagt, bevor er verkauft, wird der laden dicht gemacht?

Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass Valve autonom bleiben wird...


----------



## MichaelBonke (27. September 2012)

ProGaming schrieb:


> Naja gut dies bedarf eigentlich keines weiteren Kommentars


 
Ich berichte über ein Gerücht -stimmt. 
Siehst du das als falsch an? 
Falls ja, darfst du eigentlich keine Nachrichtensendung der Welt mehr anschauen, auch keine sogenannte 'seriöse'. 
Wenn du nur 'Fakten, Fakten, Fakten' willst, kauf dir den Focus und auch dort wirst du beileibe nicht nur solche finden.


----------



## KillerBommel (27. September 2012)

lol stimmt doch eh wieder nicht warum sollte auch steam so doof sein ???


----------



## ProGaming (27. September 2012)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Ich berichte über ein Gerücht -stimmt.
> Siehst du das als falsch an?
> Falls ja, darfst du eigentlich keine Nachrichtensendung der Welt mehr anschauen, auch keine sogenannte 'seriöse'.


 
Ich stimme dir da schon zu. Jedoch ist selbst dieses Gerücht so dünn, dass es eigentlich als ziemlich unwahrscheinlich erscheint. 
Warumm sollte gerade NCSoft Valve kaufen. Ergibt keinen Sinn für mich und das man sich zusammen auf Hawaii trifft auch recht wenig, da hier beide Firmen nicht viel mit zu tun haben.
Außer man verbucht es als gemeinsame Geschäftsgespräche, dabei macht man nur einen schönen Urlaub dort - auch eine Möglichkeit


----------



## MichaelBonke (27. September 2012)

ProGaming schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir da schon zu. Jedoch ist selbst dieses Gerücht so dünn, dass es eigentlich als ziemlich unwahrscheinlich erscheint.


 
Was heißt dünn? 
Immerhin hat eine der größten Tageszeitungen der Welt darüber berichtet. 
Und nur weil etwas -in deinen Augen- keinen Sinn ergibt, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass es nicht trotzdem so kommt. 
Für Außenstehende war es vermutlich auch relativ sinnlos, dass der Zwerg Porsche mal den Giganten VW übernehmen wollte. 
Trotzdem wäre es bekanntlich beinahe so gekommen.


----------



## Odin333 (27. September 2012)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Das behauptest DU.
> Fakten sind was anderes.
> Oder hast du Insider-Infos?



Es gibt Fakten, es gibt Vermutungen (davon gute, schlechte und völlig haltlose).
Lies dir die anderen Kommentare durch - dieses Gerücht ist allerhöchstens eine völlig haltlose Vermutung.


----------



## ProGaming (27. September 2012)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Für Außenstehende war es vermutlich auch relativ sinnlos, dass der Zwerg Porsche mal den Giganten VW übernehmen wollte.
> Trotzdem wäre es bekanntlich beinahe so gekommen.


 
Und trotzdem lief es dort dann genau umgekehrt, sodass Porsche von VW übernommen wurde


----------



## Metalhawk (27. September 2012)

Wenn wir schonmal wild drauf los spekulieren:

Was ich mir vorstellen kann: Newell verkauft Valve ohne Steam für 1 Mrd. 
Steam wird eine unabhängige Marke und kann den Cash beim Einstieg ins Steambox Konsolengeschäft gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Newell verkauft Valve ohne Steam für 1 Mrd.


 
das würde aber keiner wollen.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

> "Allerdings ist die Faktenlage definitiv viel zu dünn, um auch nur Spekulationen hierüber anzustellen."



Aber für ne News nicht zu dünn wie?


----------



## MichaelBonke (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Aber für ne News nicht zu dünn wie?


 
Hatte ich schon beantwortet.
Natürlich ist es angebracht über ein derartiges Gerücht zu berichten.


----------



## z3ro22 (27. September 2012)

firmenwert 4 milliarden noch fragen....

was eine scheiss news...


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon beantwortet.
> Natürlich ist es angebracht über ein derartiges Gerücht zu berichten.


 
Danke, hatte ich überlesen. 

Das "natürlich" finde ich Diskussionswürdig.  Ab wann ein Gerücht berichtenswert ist liegt natürlih in Eurem ermessen (bzw. den Wünschen nach Clicks^^), nichtsdestotrotz finde ich sollte man manche Gerüchte nicht erwähnen da viele Leser geschriebenes als bare Müntze aufnehmen 

Wobei ich euch zu Gute halten muss daß es ja wirklich ausdrücklich als Gerücht tituliert wurde, für Leute die nur die Überschrift lesen ist das Wort "angeblich" leider leicht "überlesbar" 

Das ist aber nur meine Meinung. Es ist auch nur meine Meinung daß so e4ine Berichterstattung merh BILD Niveau hat als das einer professionellen Special-Interest-Zeitschrift.  Wobei, ist es noch eine Special-Interest Zeitschrift oder eine Casual-Interest-Zeitschrift?  Ich meine, sind Spiele noch S.I. oder eher normal Interest=?


----------



## Masterbuchi (27. September 2012)

Wenn man Bild-Niveau erreichen möchte, dann ja


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> firmenwert 4 milliarden noch fragen....


Ja, natürlich.

Woher du und andere User, die über den Wert von Valve spekulieren, diese Werte her haben?! 



> was eine scheiss news...


Halt mal den Ball flach und atme locker durch die Hose ... wenn dich diese News nicht interessiert, lies sie nicht. So einfach.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2012)

Gerüchte, Vermutungen... Jedes journalistische Medium will möglichst schnell mit seiner News kommen, da riskiert man gerne auch halbe Wahrheiten oder Aussagen, die nicht zwingend aus erster Hand stammen. Früher wurde so gehandhabt, heute macht man es auch. Zukünftig wird sich daran genauso wenig ändern.

Also warum die Aufregung ?


----------



## MichaelBonke (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es ist auch nur meine Meinung daß so e4ine Berichterstattung merh BILD Niveau hat als das einer professionellen Special-Interest-Zeitschrift.


 
Ok, dann ist wohl ebenso Bild-Niveau, wenn zum Beispiel die Tagesschau über "angebliche" Panzer-Geschäfte mit Katar oder über "angebliche" Massaker in Syrien berichtet. 
Damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## windelfried (27. September 2012)

Stellt euch vor, ihr währt Gabe Newell und euch würde irgendwer ein paar hundert Millionen für Steam anbieten .... also ich würde sofort verkaufen, meine besten Programmierer mitnehmen und einen neuen Laden aufziehen ...

Ihr würdet vielleicht den Namen wechseln, also nicht mehr "Valve" heißen wollen, und werdet dann auch nicht mehr blöd über ein HL3 angequatscht ...


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich.
> 
> Woher du und andere User, die über den Wert von Valve spekulieren, diese Werte her haben?!


 
Michael Pachter vermutlich, auf den Bezug sich die NY Times anfangs des Monats in einem Artikel über Valve brachte. Der schätzt Valve auf einen Wert von ~ 2,5 Milliarden US Dollar.

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/09/...ew-rules.html?pagewanted=3&_r=3pagewanted=all


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist wohl ebenso Bild-Niveau, wenn zum Beispiel die Tagesschau über "angebliche" Panzer-Geschäfte mit Katar oder über "angebliche" Massaker in Syrien berichtet.
> Damit kann ich gut leben.


 
Ouch! - Die Tagesschau als seriöses, neutrales Medium darzustellen ist etwas gewagt, ist es doch bei vielen der Meinungsmacher Nr. 1.
Ich entsinne noch Top News des Tages: "Vatikan vergewaltigt Kinder" oder so. In den Nebenschlagzeilen dann "In China sterben 1.000.000 Menschen". Nein, letzteres ist natürlich fiktiv, aber so etwas in der Hinsicht (war zu der Zeit nicht irgendwo ein Tornado der so?)

Wie Du schon sagst, auch ich kann damit gut leben, ist halt meine persönliche Ansicht


----------



## NineEleven (27. September 2012)

Ist unglaubwürdig. Newell hat deutlich betont, den Laden lieber aufzulösen als zu verkaufen. Das sollte sämtlichen Gerüchten dieser Art den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.
Guter Mann!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (27. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich.
> 
> Woher du und andere User, die über den Wert von Valve spekulieren, diese Werte her haben?!


 
Man sollte ja meinen, du bist oft genug auf PC Games um es selbst zu wissen: Valve mit drei Milliarden Dollar Marktwert - Gabe Newell gehört zu den reichsten Menschen der Welt


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Man sollte ja meinen, du bist oft genug auf PC Games um es selbst zu wissen: Valve mit drei Milliarden Dollar Marktwert - Gabe Newell gehört zu den reichsten Menschen der Welt


 
auch das ist nur eine schätzung.
die, nebenbei bemerkt, heute schon wieder ganz anders ausfallen kann.
genausowenig ist newell übrigens milliardär. das ist er in der theorie vielleicht - mehr nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

Danke Bonkic ... das Problem bei Valve ist einfach, dass niemand mit Bestimmung sagen kann, was hier wirklich erwirtschaftet wird, was hängen bleibt, was sie für liquide Mittel haben etc.pp.

Selbst Pachter, der übrigens schon oft daneben lag, kann hier auch max. nur raten bzw. gaaaaaaaaanz grob schätzen. Aber ohne Anhaltspunkte, die es einfach nicht gibt, kann man kein Unternehmen ernsthaft bewerten.

Vllt. sollten wir uns dafür stark machen, das solche Firmen ihre Bilanzen veröffentlichen müssen ... so wie es in Dtl. für GmbH auch Pflicht ist.


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ouch! - Die Tagesschau als seriöses, neutrales Medium darzustellen ist etwas gewagt, ist es doch bei vielen der Meinungsmacher Nr. 1.


 

Ich gehe sogar noch weiter und sage es ist mittlerweile dumm und naiv zu glauben die Tagesschau sei seriös und neutral.You Tube ist voll von Sachen die das eindeutig wiederlegen.


----------



## kornhill (27. September 2012)

Egal wer jetzt an Valve interessiert ist und auch egal welche Zahlen in den Raum geworfen werden, allein die Tatsache das es Gerüchte für eine Übernahme von Valve gibt finde ich höchst beunruhigend. Gerüchte haben oft diesen bitteren kleinen Teil an Wahrheit .... und ich hoffe inständig das dieses Gerücht keinen bitteren kleinen Teil Wahrheit hat.


----------



## shippy74 (27. September 2012)

Naja dieser Gabe lebt auch nicht ewig oder? Könnte doch sein das er sich Gedanken macht um die Zukunft seines Unternehmens und schon jetzt alles Regelt das seine Firma so bleibt wie sie. Wäre doch möglich das er sich auf Verhandlungen einlässt und einen niedrigeren Kaufpreis akzeptiert und im Gegenzug verpflichtet sich der Käufer über X Jahre alles so zu lassen wie es ist und das Ding nicht zu einer Aktiengesellschaft zu machen. Das wäre für mich ein Grund warum er den laden verkauft oder zumindest darüber nachdenkt. Klar ist auch nur Spekulation aber sowas soll es ja auch schon gegeben haben. Kohle hat dieser Gabe ja genug und ob er Kinder hat und wie die zum Unternehmen stehen weiß man ja nicht oder ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ich gehe sogar noch weiter und sage es ist mittlerweile dumm und naiv zu glauben die Tagesschau sei seriös und neutral.You Tube ist voll von Sachen die das eindeutig wiederlegen.





Wenn man wirklich auspasst schon  (außer dem Youtube Teil^°)

Du denkst zu national. Amerikaner/Engländer/Ethiopianer haben bestimmt ganz andere Ansichten zu dem was hier in den Nachrichten erscheint als hier dargestellt werden. Finde ich auch sehr wichtig. 

edit: Der einzige Weg sich selber eine Meinung zu bilden sind unterschiedliche Quellen. Da ist Dei Tagesschau als Einzelquelle genauso fehl am Platze wie Der Spiegel, BILD oder von mir aus Focus. Nur wer sich möglichst viele Meinungen aus unterschiedlichen Quellen holt die das Thema hoffentlich auch noch aus verschiedenen Perspektiven betrachten kann ich selber eine Meinung bilden. Alles andere ist dummes nachgeplapper.


----------



## Heeze (27. September 2012)

Genauso wie Nexon EA kaufen wollte?


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Klar, jeder will Steam haben. Aber kriegt das auch jeder? Sicher nicht.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

Bei uns im Verlag habe ich eben in die Runde geschmissen Steam zu kaufen, als neueartige Vertriebsplattform für die BILD. Mal sehen was der Vorstand davon hält.

Wenn wir Steam hätten könnten wir alle Spiele mit BILD; Hörzu und Computer BILD Werbung vollpflastern  UND noch Apps/EPapers an den Mann bringen.

"Axel Springer ist an Steam Übernahme interessiert" könnte man jetzt ja wohl sagen oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verlag habe ich eben in die Runde geschmissen Steam zu kaufen, als neueartige Vertriebsplattform für die BILD. Mal sehen was der Vorstand davon hält.
> 
> "Axel Springer ist an Steam Übernahme interessiert" könnte man jetzt ja wohl sagen oder?


 Och neeee, dann gibt es nur noch Wimmelbild- und Farm-Spiele im Dutzend.

Hör bloss auf !


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Och neeee, dann gibt es nur noch Wimmelbild- und Farm-Spiele im Dutzend.
> 
> Hör bloss auf !


 
Wieso soll es Steam besser gehen als Facebook? 

Ausserdem, wenn mein Tip als "Idee des Jahres" endet und ich 100.000 dafür bekomme ist es mir Recht egal. Dafür würde ich auch Wimmelbild spielen


----------



## shakethatthing (27. September 2012)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ich gehe sogar noch weiter und sage es ist mittlerweile dumm und naiv zu glauben die Tagesschau sei seriös und neutral.You Tube ist voll von Sachen die das eindeutig wiederlegen.


Und es wäre dumm und naiv jeden Mist zu glauben der auf YouTube eingestellt ist.
Man sieht also, es kommt auf eigen Selektion und kritisches Hinterfragen an. Aber von allen öffentlich zugänglichen Nachrichten sind die Tagesthemen/Tagesschau noch bei weitem die verlässlichsten Quellen. Hier und da mag mal was "fragwürdiges" dabei sein, aber im Großen und Ganzen findet man in Deutschland nichts besseres.

Und zur Meldung halte ich das für eine Ente. Und wenns doch stimmt dann hat Valve dem wahrscheinlich nur zugestimmt weil die zuständigen Mitarbeiter wahrscheinlich für lau (aka auf NCSofts Kosten) nach Hawaii fahren konnten


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

Ich meine die "Nachrichten"-Sendungen aus Sendern wie RTL, Pro7 oder RTL2 heißen nicht umsonst "News" und nicht "Nachrichten".


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

shakethatthing schrieb:


> Und es wäre dumm und naiv jeden Mist zu glauben der auf YouTube eingestellt ist.
> Man sieht also, es kommt auf eigen Selektion und kritisches Hinterfragen an. Aber von allen öffentlich zugänglichen Nachrichten sind die Tagesthemen/Tagesschau noch bei weitem die verlässlichsten Quellen. Hier und da mag mal was "fragwürdiges" dabei sein, aber im Großen und Ganzen findet man in Deutschland nichts besseres.
> 
> Und zur Meldung halte ich das für eine Ente. Und wenns doch stimmt dann hat Valve dem wahrscheinlich nur zugestimmt weil die zuständigen Mitarbeiter wahrscheinlich für lau (aka auf NCSofts Kosten) nach Hawaii fahren konnten



Ich denke mal sein Youtube Statement war ein 'Versuch witzig zu sein und mein Kommentar ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Ist immer leichter so als ernsthaft drüber nachzudenken.

Wenn nicht dann tuts mächtig weh 

Zu dem was Du sagst: Ja, da stimme ich Dir zu. Es gibt in Deutschland wohl keine öffentlich zugänglichen verlässlicheren Quellen. Allerdings ändert das nichts and er Tatsache die ich oben geschrieben habe mit mehreren Quellen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ausserdem, wenn mein Tip als "Idee des Jahres" endet und ich 100.000 dafür bekomme ist es mir Recht egal. Dafür würde ich auch Wimmelbild spielen


Bestechlichkeit, wo man nur hinsieht... Was für eine Welt... 

Auf so eine "Volks-Spieleplattform" kann ich gut und gern verzichten.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bestechlichkeit, wo man nur hinsieht... Was für eine Welt...
> 
> Auf so eine "Volks-Spieleplattform" kann ich gut und gern verzichten.


 
Mit den 100.000 kauf ich mir ein Harem und verzichte ganz auf Comoputerspiele 

*shit,schon wiederOT*

@Topic

Ich finde daß es ein paar Urgesteine weiterhin geben muss die was für PC-Spiele tun, und da zähle ich Valve mit zu den Schrittmachern in dem Bereich, wenn man das so formulieren kann. Also sie sind da ganz vorn mit dabei.


----------



## windelfried (27. September 2012)

Naja vielleicht wäre es gar nicht so dumm jetzt zu verkaufen ... wo doch momentan viele Studios über "FREE TO PLAY" nachdenken, und bereits schon einige Spiele über "Kickstarter" finanziert werden, vielleicht ist die grosse Zeit von Steam vielleicht schon vorbei .... bzw. die Zukunft von Steam gar nicht mehr so rosig ...


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

... allerdings hat Kickstarter erstmal nichts mit Steam zutun. Jedenfalls nicht in dem Zusammenhang, den du gerade erwähnt hast. Denn Steam veröffentlicht primär bereits *fertig gestellte* Spiele. Wie diese Spiele finanziert wurden, ist doch und war doch Steam egal. 

Übrigens erscheinen über Kickstarter finanzierte Projekte bei Steam, Faster Then Light sei hier einfach mal erwähnt.

Des Weiteren tritt Steam wohl in (in)direkte Konkurrenz zu Kickstarter, denn die haben doch jetzt sowas ähnliches ( Greenlight ) am Start.


----------



## shippy74 (27. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Klar, jeder will Steam haben. Aber kriegt das auch jeder? Sicher nicht.



Doch jeder der Internet hat,kann in den Laden gehen und sich für 5 bis 60 Euro Steam kaufen, als Bonus bekommt er noch ein Spiel dazu. Über die Qualität des beigelegten Spiels kann man streiten aber bei allen ist Steam gleich.


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Doch jeder der Internet hat,kann in den Laden gehen und sich für 5 bis 60 Euro Steam kaufen, als Bonus bekommt er noch ein Spiel dazu. Über die Qualität des beigelegten Spiels kann man streiten aber bei allen ist Steam gleich.


Hehe ... ich musste sogar grinsen! Der war gut!


----------



## windelfried (27. September 2012)

Ursprünglich ging es bei Steam darum den Raubkopiereren das Leben schwer zu machen - Valve hat dazu extra Steam entwickelt um HL2 zu schützen. 
Das fanden andere Publisher gut und haben ihre Games - gegen einen Obulus natürlich, auch über Steam laufen lassen.
(Damit macht Newell seine Kohle - schon lange nicht mehr über Games - das ist allenfalls ein Hobby von Ihm ) 

Wenn jetzt immer mehr kostenlose Titel erscheinen braucht man Steam nicht mehr - also verliert Steam an Einfluß und Umsatz (Gewinn)

Ich wäre froh ich bräuchte diesen Scheiß Steam auch nicht, den früher - vor Steam war ja sowiso alles besser ...

Kickstarterprojekte brauchen keinen Publisher, die die Entwicklung vorfinanzieren - also braucht es da auch kein Steam ...

Die Greenline sehe ich als Anfang vom Ende - es könnte sein das Steam in ein paar Jahren nur noch eine Art Datenbank für Games und Patches wird - ala NEXUS oder so ...


----------



## Rabowke (27. September 2012)

windelfried schrieb:


> Ursprünglich ging es bei Steam darum den Raubkopiereren das Leben schwer zu machen - Valve hat dazu extra Steam entwickelt um HL2 zu schützen.
> Das fanden andere Publisher gut und haben ihre Games - gegen einen Obulus natürlich, auch über Steam laufen lassen.
> (Damit macht Newell seine Kohle - schon lange nicht mehr über Games - das ist allenfalls ein Hobby von Ihm )


Das war jetzt nicht wirklich das Thema dieser Diskussion, aber ich möchte trotzdem darauf eingehen:

Glaubst du das wirklich?  

Steam sollte eine neue Art von Kopierschutz werden? 
Der war auch gut, ich musste auch bei dem Text lachen. Mal Spass beiseite, Steam wurde dem Käufer als neuer Kopierschutz verkauft und PR wirksam beworben, aber das einzige, was Steam wirklich sichert bzw. verhindert: den Gebrauchtspielemarkt. 

Einzig und allein darum ging und geht es bei Steam ... um DRM in seiner reinsten Form. Klar, dass es "dank" Steam keine Leaks mehr gibt, d.h. also PC Spiele über Steam erscheinen keine fünf Wochen vorher im Internet, ist ein kleiner Trostpreis bzgl. Kopierschutz.

Aber ich finde es wirklich interessant, dass es immer wieder User gibt, die das eigentliche Ziel bzw. den Grund, warum es sowas wie Steam, uPlay, Origin etc. wirklich gibt, nicht durchschauen.


----------



## shippy74 (27. September 2012)

@Rabowke

Zumal diese ganzen Tool für die Hardcore Raubkopierer Heute Kein Problem mehr darstellen. Mag zwar ab und zu etwas dauern aber zu 90% der Spiel findet man nach ein paar Tagen im Netz auch ne Spielbare Kopie Sogar Multiplayer soll da mittlerweile Funktionieren obwohl es Steam Spiele sind.
Ein Kopierschutz sieht für mich auch anders aus. Für mich ist Steam ein Shop der den Leuten aufgezwungen wird, und der verhindert seine Spiele zu verkaufen. Die ganzen Zusatz Feature wie freundesliste usw. dienen nur der Augenwischerei um das "produkt" schön zu reden.
Wobei ich mir schon vorstellen kann das dieses F2P auf dauer für Steam ein Nachteil sein könnte. datzu kommt das nun alle großen der Branche ihr eigenes Tool haben oder bekommen und Steam nicht mehr brauchen. Ob die sich mit Indi games über kurz oder lange über wasser halten können? das System funktioniert halt nur wenn Steam immer gute und Aktuelle Blockbuster im Angebot hat. Wenn da nur noch Indi Spiele zum Verkauf stehen dann werden sich nach und nach immer mehr Leute verabschieden.
Würde jetzt noch Acctivison und Betesha bei Steam aussteigen dann wird die Luft ziemlich Dünn, ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. September 2012)

Wenn es wirklich wahr ist ist das Angebot von 900 Mio wohl ein schlechter Scherz, vielleicht wollen NC Soft und Nexon nur ein wenig publicity. Hauptsache mal wieder in der Zeitung stehen egal mit was


----------



## windelfried (27. September 2012)

ob Gebrauchtmarkt oder Kopierschutz - ist mir Jacke wie Hose - bei " Free to play"  brauchts kein Steam mehr Punkt.
Und scheinbar geht die Reise in Richtung "Free to play" ... 

und wenn "Free to play" zum Thema wird, hat es sich "ausgesteamt" - also wäre Gabe Newell gut beraten, wenn er den Kram jetzt verkaufen würde ...


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

windelfried schrieb:


> ob Gebrauchtmarkt oder Kopierschutz - ist mir Jacke wie Hose - bei " Free to play"  brauchts kein Steam mehr Punkt.
> Und scheinbar geht die Reise in Richtung "Free to play" ...
> 
> und wenn "Free to play" zum Thema wird, hat es sich "ausgesteamt" - also wäre Gabe Newell gut beraten, wenn er den Kram jetzt verkaufen würde ...


 
Ui, no comment, das spricht für sich selber...

Ich überleg mir gerade ob Du noch so jung bist daß Du noch Windeln trägst oder so alt daß Du wieder Windeln brauchst


----------



## Schalkmund (27. September 2012)

windelfried schrieb:


> ob Gebrauchtmarkt oder Kopierschutz - ist mir Jacke wie Hose - bei " Free to play"  brauchts kein Steam mehr Punkt.
> Und scheinbar geht die Reise in Richtung "Free to play" ...
> 
> und wenn "Free to play" zum Thema wird, hat es sich "ausgesteamt" - also wäre Gabe Newell gut beraten, wenn er den Kram jetzt verkaufen würde ...


 Ähm dir ist schon klar, dass Valve bereits vom F2P-Modell (z.B. TF2 und später evtl. DOTA2) profitiert? Und im übrigen ist das Reguläre-Spiel noch lange nicht tot ob F2P wirklich die einzige Zukunft des Gamings sein wird steht wohl in den Sternen. Was blöderes als eine gut gehendes Unternehmen fürn Appel und 'nen Ei zu verscherbeln gibt es doch wohl nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2012)

Hoffentlich kommt es nie soweit. Ich hätte dann voll Angst, was aus meinen Steam-Spielen passiert. Ein neuer Anbieter könnte doch dann machen was er wollte, du müsstest es akzeptieren, weil du sonst deine Spiele nicht mehr spielen könntest. Irgendwie gruselig.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt es nie soweit. Ich hätte dann voll Angst, was aus meinen Steam-Spielen passiert. Ein neuer Anbieter könnte doch dann machen was er wollte, du müsstest es akzeptieren, weil du sonst deine Spiele nicht mehr spielen könntest. Irgendwie gruselig.


 
Wieso? Ich bin mir ziemlich sehr sicher daß WENN Steam off geht erst ein Offline Patch erscheinen wird.

Alles andere wäre Rufmord.


----------



## Sheggo (27. September 2012)

warum will mich denn niemand für 900mio kaufen? ich wäre bereit...


----------



## Sheggo (27. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt es nie soweit. Ich hätte dann voll Angst, was aus meinen Steam-Spielen passiert. Ein neuer Anbieter könnte doch dann machen was er wollte, du müsstest es akzeptieren, weil du sonst deine Spiele nicht mehr spielen könntest. Irgendwie gruselig.


 im Gegensatz zu jetzt...


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> warum will mich denn niemand für 900mio kaufen? ich wäre bereit...


 
Liegt an Deinem Forennamen und Deinem Avatar. Ist so.. nichtssagend


----------



## Sirius89 (27. September 2012)

Oh Gott bitte nicht.


----------



## windelfried (27. September 2012)

Also Ich weiß nicht - ob 900 Mio US Dollar wirklich nur ein Appel und ein Ei sind ... Was ist denn eigentlich Steam - eine IP Addresse ... und eine Software die vielleicht noch auf Steam eigenen Servern läuft ...

Wenn Gabe Newell und Valve HL3 rausbringt und dazu eine neue Platform kreiert - wie auch immer die heißen mag, dann wird sich sofort jeder dort anmelden und Steam hätte seine größtes Zugpferd verloren ... 

( Äh - ich komme langsam in das Alter wo ich wieder Windeln brauchen werde !!! )


----------



## Mothman (27. September 2012)

windelfried schrieb:


> Also Ich weiß nicht - ob 900 Mio US Dollar wirklich nur ein Appel und ein Ei sind ... Was ist denn eigentlich Steam - eine IP Addresse ... und eine Software die vielleicht noch auf Steam eigenen Servern läuft ...


Nein Steam ist eine gigantische Marke, die jeder Spieler kennt (wenn auch nicht liebt).


----------



## z3ro22 (27. September 2012)

@
Rabowke  er ist rund 4milliarden und woher ich das weiß kann dir doch egal sein.

solch eine news ist einfach bild niveau punkt.

Du kennst mich nicht was du dann denkst ist mir AUCH WAYNE NUR HABE ICH KEIN GRUND ZU LÜGEN::::


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2012)

Ich sehe an der News eigentlich nichts schlimmes. Da steht doch "planen *angeblich*" und dass das Zeitung XY geschrieben hat.
Es wurde ja nicht als Tatsache hingestellt, dass es so ist.


----------



## windelfried (27. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Nein Steam ist eine gigantische Marke, die jeder Spieler kennt (wenn auch nicht liebt).



mag sein das die meisten Spieler Steam kennen, aber wer kauft ein Spiel nur weil es über Steam läuft ... Niemand !
von einer Marke im positiven Sinne würde ich daher aus Gamersicht überhaupt nicht sprechen wollen - vielleicht aus Publisher Sicht...

Der Spieler meldet sich genau dort an, wo sein Spiel zu bekommen ist, ob Steam, Origin oder sonstwo - wenn HL3 auf Origin rauskommen würde, dann würde ich mich auch da anmelden - obwohl ich diese "Marke" als noch "schlimmer" empfinde ...


----------



## ING (27. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ein neuer Anbieter könnte doch dann machen was er wollte, du müsstest es akzeptieren, weil du sonst deine Spiele nicht mehr spielen könntest. Irgendwie gruselig.


guten morgen, das kann valve jetzt schon machen, lies mal die (schwer verständlichen) agb.
sie können ohne angabe von gründen spiele aus deinem account entfernen oder gleich den ganzen account löschen. irgendwie gruselig, oder? 



z3ro22 schrieb:


> Du kennst mich nicht was du dann denkst ist mir AUCH WAYNE NUR HABE ICH KEIN GRUND ZU LÜGEN::::


"kindermund tut wahrheit kund" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 was ich bisher so von dir gelesen hab lässt durchaus zweifel daran ob du immer so die wahrheit erzählst


----------



## Zebediah87 (27. September 2012)

windelfried schrieb:


> mag sein das die meisten Spieler Steam kennen, aber wer kauft ein Spiel nur weil es über Steam läuft ... Niemand !



Absoluter Blödsinn

Ich und einige andere die ich kenne kaufen uns reichlich Spiele gerade weil sie in Steam angeboten werden und über Steam laufen, zu Steam beginn war ich auch äußerst mistrauig aber mitlerweile habe ich Diese Plattform die es einem erleichtert von überall auf der Welt an deine Spielesammlung zu kommen lieben gelernt.

Und zur NC Soft übernahme das halte ich ebenfalls für Blödsinn.

Valve will expandieren, sie versuchen sich im Hardware markt mit zukünftigen Aussichten auf eine Konsolen alternative. 
Da ist die genannte Summe im gegensatz zur Wertschätzung des Unternehmens echt mikrig.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (27. September 2012)

Also für 900 Millionen würde ich Valve auch kaufen, und dann für 1000 Millionen an EA abgeben...  der zweite Deal müsste natürlich schon vor dem ersten hand und Fuß haben, damit mir ne Bank 900 Millionen Kredit genehmigt... Aber die Idee sagt mir sehr zu... also meine.

Die Meldung und das Gerücht an sich halte ich für totalen Unsinn. Denke 1. auch das Valve wesentlich mehr wert ist und 2. das dies nicht im Interesse von Gabe Newell ist.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (27. September 2012)

windelfried schrieb:


> mag sein das die meisten Spieler Steam kennen, aber wer kauft ein Spiel nur weil es über Steam läuft ... Niemand !


 
Ich kenne tatsächlich einen, der sich Spiele - wenn er die Wahl hat - lieber für Steam holt. Kenne aber auch genug andere, die sich aufgrund von Steam eine Konsole gekauft haben...


----------



## ING (27. September 2012)

Zebediah87 schrieb:


> ...mitlerweile habe ich Diese Plattform die es einem erleichtert von überall auf der Welt an deine Spielesammlung zu kommen lieben gelernt.


 wie sieht das eigentlich in der praxis aus?
mir fällt da irgendwie kein szenario ein bei dem das irgednwie von nutzen wäre?


----------



## shippy74 (27. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigentlich in der praxis aus?
> mir fällt da irgendwie kein szenario ein bei dem das irgednwie von nutzen wäre?



Doch wenn du mal über dem Amazonas mit dem Flugzeug abstürzt,kannst du dich zum nächsten Internet Cafe schleppen und da dann zur Erholung mal ne runde zocken. Oder du fliegst in Urlaub und am Strand stehen dann so Münz Gaming PC da kannste dann auch deine Spiele zocken....
Vorausgesetzt es ist Steam auf dem PC installiert und auch deine Spiele, ist das nicht der Fall kannste dann zuerst mal etwas Zeit einplanen um das Spiel zu laden und zu installieren. 
Da fährst du dann mit nem Browser Game besser


----------



## AlsoSowas (27. September 2012)

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber in der News steht doch gar nicht explizit, dass sie Steam kaufen wollen, sondern es geht um die Spielemarken/Gamestudio von Valve. Das sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe. EA wollte hingegen Steam kaufen.


----------



## Metko1 (27. September 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Doch wenn du mal über dem Amazonas mit dem Flugzeug abstürzt,kannst du dich zum nächsten Internet Cafe schleppen und da dann zur Erholung mal ne runde zocken. Oder du fliegst in Urlaub und am Strand stehen dann so Münz Gaming PC da kannste dann auch deine Spiele zocken....
> Vorausgesetzt es ist Steam auf dem PC installiert und auch deine Spiele, ist das nicht der Fall kannste dann zuerst mal etwas Zeit einplanen um das Spiel zu laden und zu installieren.
> Da fährst du dann mit nem Browser Game besser




Blöd is nur wenn Steams server bei einem unfall abkacken oder gar zerstört werden und der sogennante Offline Modus erst recht nich funkt bei sowas ^^
btw. und manche Spiele ( neue ) haben auch auf ihren seiten Digitale Downloads da braucht man nicht Steam ( falls es kein Steam Only spiel is )


----------



## BiJay (27. September 2012)

AlsoSowas schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre, aber in der News steht doch gar nicht explizit, dass sie Steam kaufen wollen, sondern es geht um die Spielemarken/Gamestudio von Valve. Das sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe. EA wollte hingegen Steam kaufen.


 PC Games ist immer etwas ungenau in der Beschreibung. Wenn du auf den angegebenen Link klickst, merkst du, dass von ganz Valve die Rede ist, also auch Steam.


----------



## solidus246 (27. September 2012)

Mein Gott.. Valve soll Valve bleiben. Ende aus !! EA hat auch schon versucht so´n Schwachsinn durchzuziehen. Denke mal, dass Valve Eier behält und eines der wenigen, guten Erfolgsunternehmen bleibt


----------



## ferrari2k (27. September 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt es nie soweit. Ich hätte dann voll Angst, was aus meinen Steam-Spielen passiert. Ein neuer Anbieter könnte doch dann machen was er wollte, du müsstest es akzeptieren, weil du sonst deine Spiele nicht mehr spielen könntest. Irgendwie gruselig.


 
Hihihihi *GRINS*
Das hast du jetzt von der Steam-Unterstützung 
Ich freu mir grad total den Ast, sollen sie ruhig Valve und Steam übernehmen und das dann kostenpflichtig machen. Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen 
Ihr habt euch freiwillig in diese Abhängigkeit begeben, ihr wolltet nicht dagegen ankämpfen, ihr seid immer davon ausgegangen, dass Steam für immer bestehen bleibt, jetzt lebt auch mit den Folgen.
Oh, wie sehr ich hoffe, dass an dieser News was dran ist


----------



## N7ghty (27. September 2012)

Metko1 schrieb:


> Blöd is nur wenn Steams server bei einem unfall abkacken oder gar zerstört werden und der sogennante Offline Modus erst recht nich funkt bei sowas ^^
> btw. und manche Spiele ( neue ) haben auch auf ihren seiten Digitale Downloads da braucht man nicht Steam ( falls es kein Steam Only spiel is )


 Und was passiert, wenn das Internet deinstalliert wird? oO


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2012)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Hihihihi *GRINS*
> Das hast du jetzt von der Steam-Unterstützung
> Ich freu mir grad total den Ast, sollen sie ruhig Valve und Steam übernehmen und das dann kostenpflichtig machen. Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen
> Ihr habt euch freiwillig in diese Abhängigkeit begeben, ihr wolltet nicht dagegen ankämpfen, ihr seid immer davon ausgegangen, dass Steam für immer bestehen bleibt, jetzt lebt auch mit den Folgen.
> Oh, wie sehr ich hoffe, dass an dieser News was dran ist


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oavMtUWDBTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2012)

windelfried schrieb:


> mag sein das die meisten Spieler Steam kennen, aber wer kauft ein Spiel nur weil es über Steam läuft ... Niemand !


 
Ich bin immer froh wenn ein Spiel über Steam läuft.

Seit meinem Fehlkauf von letzter Woche (Hard Reset Extended Edition)
wurde ich wieder mal dran erinnert welche Probleme ich früher ohne Steam hatte.

Nämlich fehlerhafte CD´s, hin und her fahren wegen Umtausch und wieder die lästigen Umtauschaktionen
mit den Angestellten.

Mir persönlich erspart Steam sehr viel Frust und Zeit, deswegen kauf ich gerne Spiele für Steam.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich bin immer froh wenn ein Spiel über Steam läuft.
> 
> Seit meinem Fehlkauf von letzter Woche (Hard Reset Extended Edition)
> wurde ich wieder mal dran erinnert welche Probleme ich früher ohne Steam hatte.
> ...


 Weiß ja nich was du für Problme mit CDs hattest, aber mir ist nur einmal ein Produktionsfehler untergekommen und das war vor ein paar Monaten bei Amazon bei einer DVD einer Serie. Sonst hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit CDs. Klar, man muss ein bisschen auf sie aufpassen, aber das sollte ja nicht zuviel verlangt sein


----------



## ferrari2k (27. September 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn das Internet deinstalliert wird? oO


 
Dann können wir immer noch zocken, während ihr fluchend vor dem Rechner hockt


----------



## N7ghty (27. September 2012)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Dann können wir immer noch zocken, während ihr fluchend vor dem Rechner hockt


 Wir und ihr? Sind wir wieder bei den Cliquen in der Schule? Na dann ma los:
Wir sind cooler als ihr! Pwnd!


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2012)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Weiß ja nich was du für Problme mit CDs hattest, aber mir ist nur einmal ein Produktionsfehler untergekommen und das war vor ein paar Monaten bei Amazon bei einer DVD einer Serie. Sonst hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit CDs. Klar, man muss ein bisschen auf sie aufpassen, aber das sollte ja nicht zuviel verlangt sein


 

Ich sage ja nicht dass ich ständig Probleme hatte 
Aber früher z.b. hatte ich in meiner alten Stadt keinen Mediamarkt und musste ca
30min fahren um neueste Software und Hardware zu bekommen.

Ein Spiel kaufen und daheim merken dass die Dvd defekt ist ist einfach ärgerlich und
in Zeiten von unseren Spritpreisen bin ich ziemlich sauer wieder Geld, Zeit und Nerven zu opfern
wegen einer fehlerhaften CD

Dann kommt noch ein Verkäufer und sagt dass sie solche Software eigentlich nicht mehr
zurücknehmen. Da hat man fast nur noch ne Chance wenn man am selben Tag
das Spiel abgibt.

Jede Art von defekten Datenträger ist sehr ärgerlich.
Vor allem weil ich wirklich keinen Bock hab z.b. wegen einem 20 Euro Spiel mehr als 1 mal
zum Geschäft zu fahren, irgendwelche Gespräche führen warum man etwas zurückgeben möchte. 

Und bei Steam interessiert mich eigentlich nicht so wirklich ob die DvD funktioniert weil
ich die Spiele zu jederzeit neuinstallieren kann ohne einen DiscJockey zu spielen (stichwort Speicherplatz)

In sekundenschnelle kann ich Spiele installieren bzw. deinstallieren ohne die CD´s zu benutzen.
Die aktuellesten Updates ohne rumgesuche im Netz alles aus einer offiziellen Quelle.

Sowas finde ich halt einfach praktisch 

Ich hatte schon desöfteren mal defekte CD´s bzw. mein Laufwerk hat mal einige CD´s
einfach nicht richtig gelesen und das ist nunmal sehr ärgerlich


----------



## BlueDragon92 (27. September 2012)

och NC Soft wäre ja ok aber an EA für kein geld der welt XD!!!
NC Soft sollte aber eher dann zusammen mit Valve dran gehen und nicht zu viel umstruckturieren


----------



## tuneitup (27. September 2012)

Och Mensch, lasst doch Valve mal Valve sein..


----------



## ING (27. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jede Art von Defekten Datenträger ist sehr ärgerlich.


ist mir in meiner ganzen spielekarriere nicht ein einziges mal passiert, toi toi. ich hab einmal beim herrausnehmen eine cd zerbrochen und dann im geschäft gesagt die war schon kaputt, wurde ohne murren umgetauscht 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> In sekundenschnelle kann ich Spiele installieren bzw. deinstallieren ohne die CD´s zu benutzen.


weiß ja nicht was du für ne leitung hast aber son download dauert doch schonmal mehrere stunden bei den spielegrößen heutzutage. cd / dvd geht da auf jedenfall schneller.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon desöfteren mal defekte CD´s bzw. mein Laufwerk hat mal einige CD´s
> einfach nicht richtig gelesen und das ist nunmal sehr ärgerlich


 vllt hatteste einfach nur ein schlechtes cd-laufwerk?


----------



## doomkeeper (27. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> weiß ja nicht was du für ne leitung hast aber son download dauert doch schonmal mehrere stunden bei den spielegrößen heutzutage. cd / dvd geht da auf jedenfall schneller.
> 
> vllt hatteste einfach nur ein schlechtes cd-laufwerk?


 
32.000 KabelD und bekomme 30.000 effektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steam hab ich eigentlich (seit Valve die Downloadrate stabilisiert hat)
die volle Leistung meiner Leitung.

Man kann wohl nie wissen woran das wirklich liegt.. leider. 
Aber die Zeiten sollten eigentlich vorbei sein wo man noch
andere DVD Laufwerke kaufen muss oder nicht?

Wegen einer CD hab ich keine Lust mein Laufwerk zu wechseln


----------



## Kratos333 (28. September 2012)

Ist eh Fake
Aber lieber NCSoft als EA! EA ist bei mir egal, ob Publisher oder entwickler auf der Blacklist.


----------



## shippy74 (28. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 32.000 KabelD und bekomme 30.000 effektiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du immer die volle DL rate hast gerade wenn das Spiel neu rausgekommen ist und zu deinem CD oder DVD LW. Ich hatte das neulich auch das mein PC nicht mehr jede CD/DVD wollte und da hab ich mir nach 3 Jahren für 25 Euro nen LG DVD Brenner gekauft und eingebaut und stell dir vor , der neue liest auf einmal alles wieder. Aber es ist ja immer zuerst der Datenträger kaputt, am eigenen PC liegt es ja nicht.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung das man mit ner normalen DVD installation besser weg kommt wie mit ner Download version, hab erst gestern BF3 installiert über das so verhasste Origin und stellt dir vor, der hat das Game Ohne das ich Online war installiert und nach Registration und einmaliger Anwendung kann ich bei dem Game nun den Singelplayer Spielen OHNE Origin und OHNE das er einen Patch installiert hat den ich für den MP bräuchte, das kann ich bei Steam nicht,da heist es friss oder Stirb. Ich mag es halt nicht wenn mir jemand anderes Vorschreib welchen MP Patch ich brauche um Singelplayer zu spielen.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. September 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Wir und ihr? Sind wir wieder bei den Cliquen in der Schule? Na dann ma los:
> Wir sind cooler als ihr! Pwnd!


Wenn man keine Argumente hat...
Ich bleib dabei, wer von Anfang an gegen Steam war und sich den Mist nicht gekauft hat, braucht jetzt nur grinsend vor dem Rechner hocken und sich vorstellen, wer sich jetzt wohl alles Gedanken über seine virtuellen Spiele macht.
Und wenn ich dann lese, dass es Leute gibt, die da mehrere hundert Spiele haben...
Ach ja, die News hat mir den Tag versüßt 
Und wenn nix dran sein sollte heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass das immer so bleibt.
Schön, dass die DRM-Befürworter mal so einen richtigen Schuss vor den Bug kriegen und wie aufgescheuchte Hühner durch die Gegend gackern


----------



## Singler (28. September 2012)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente hat...



Dann halte dich selber dran...



> Ich bleib dabei, wer von Anfang an gegen Steam war und sich den Mist nicht gekauft hat, braucht jetzt nur grinsend vor dem Rechner hocken und sich vorstellen, wer sich jetzt wohl alles Gedanken über seine virtuellen Spiele macht.



Blöd nur, dass man sich Steam nicht kauft. Steam als Tool ist kostenlos. Was dir in deinem HATE! natürlich nicht aufgefallen ist. Zudem, wieso glaubst du, du sässest grinsend vor dem PC. Das tun andere, die sich vorstellen, was du alles an Spiele verpasst hast , die es nur und ausschliesslich auf Steam gibt. 



> Und wenn ich dann lese, dass es Leute gibt, die da mehrere hundert Spiele haben...



Was hat das Eine jetzt mit dem Anderen zu tun?



> Ach ja, die News hat mir den Tag versüßt



Tja, wer einfach gestrickt ist, freut sich auch über Kleinigkeiten.



> Und wenn nix dran sein sollte heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass das immer so bleibt.



Deine Argumentation ist so hirnrissig... unglaublich. 



> Schön, dass die DRM-Befürworter mal so einen richtigen Schuss vor den Bug kriegen und wie aufgescheuchte Hühner durch die Gegend gackern


 
Besser DRM-Befürworter als Schmarotzer, der sich höchstwahrscheinlich seine Games durch OCHs und Torrents organisiert.


----------



## echnaton192 (28. September 2012)

Oh Mann:

1. nein, ich habe nicht gegen Steam "gekämpft", weil ich Valve vertraue. In all den Jahren haben die eine gewisse credibility erworben. Und der versprochene Mehrnutzen leuchtet mir durchaus ein. Ich habe keine Lust, alle paar Monate oder Jahre (Neuinstallation wegen neuem OS oder weil mir danach ist) gefühlte 30 Spiele neu zu installieren. Das nervt. Steam bietet mir Nutzen und kleine Nachteile. Klären sollte man aber durchaus, was z.B. Im Nachlassfall passiert. Dass das nicht so bleiben kann, dass die Erben um den gesamten digitalen Besitz enteignet werden, sollte klar sein. Ich bin bereit, darauf zu wetten, dass dafür Regeln existieren werden, bevor ich abtrete (Krebs/hHerzinfarkt/alzheimer etc. Mal außen vor)
2. Mein Nutzen: Nach einer Neuinstallation ist alles wieder da. Und wenn ich die uncut gekauft habe, ist der legal über steam nachgekaufte DLC auch uncut. Mein Nachteil: kann nicht gebraucht verkaufen. Kein großer deal, darf ich mit der uncut eh nicht. Und spar Dir die "Lemminge"-Beschimpfung. Ich spiele Egoshooter seit Doom und habe eine rationale Entscheidung getroffen. Trotzdem ich Pirat bin.
3. um mal auf das eigentliche Thema zu kommen: Gabe Newell hat im Interview klar gesagt, dass er nicht verkauft. Er mag seinen Laden. Er führt ihn nicht, das ist eher ein Kollektiv mit ziemlich idealen Arbeitsbedingungen. Jeder Abgang von Mitarbeitern schmerzt den armen Gabe. Das Interview ist nachlesbar, die Einführung für neue Valve-Mitarbeiter auch. Ich hätte erwartet, dass in der Meldung darauf hingewiesen wird.


----------



## DonIggy (28. September 2012)

Seit wann kann man eine Firma, die nicht an der Börse ist gegen den Willen des Besitzers kaufen?
Ich glaube Gabe Newells Aussagen bezüglich der Übernahme von anderen sind eindeutig.


----------



## knarfe1000 (28. September 2012)

Solange keiner 4 Mrd. Dollar auf den Tisch legen will, besteht überhaupt keine Gefahr.

Und selbst dann ist fraglich, ob GabeN schwach wird.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2012)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Solange keiner 4 Mrd. Dollar auf den Tisch legen will, besteht überhaupt keine Gefahr.
> 
> Und selbst dann ist fraglich, ob GabeN schwach wird.


 

Nicht mal 4 Mrd.
Nicht mal 8 oder 12 Mrd 

Dieses Unternehmen läuft super und generiert immer super Umsätze auch
ohne etwas zu verkaufen.

Ein EA oder Activision (wobei eher EA) würde
bei solchen Beträgen natürlich mitmachen.

Valve´s Politik ist aber sehr stabil, Spieler sind zufrieden und
alles läuft prima.
Ich wüsste als Chef nicht warum ich irgendetwas ändern sollte
wenn mein Unternehmen einen traumhaften Status hätte,
alle Mitarbeiter glücklich wären und finanziell alles abgesichert wär.

Wenn jemand finanziell ausgesorgt hat ( quasi selftmade )
welchen Nutzen sollte man von einer Kooperation bzw. von einem Verkauf haben?

Gabe wird nie freiwillig die Kontrolle von Steam / Valve abgeben.

Never change a running System


----------



## nibi030 (28. September 2012)

Also ich war ebenfalls ein steam hater...mittlerweile hat sich das völlig geändert. Am besten finde ich, dass ich keine installationsmedien mehr brauche und savegames in der cloud sind. Praktisch, wenn man 2 windoosen und einen Mac hat. 
Spiele lade ich nach Bedarf. Habe über TC 60mbit, die zu 95% bei steam immer verfügbar sind. Habe bisher eigentlich noch nie Einbrüche bei den übertragungsraten erlebt... Weiterer Vorteil sind die extrem billigem Sale Aktionen. Habe auch an die 70 Games aber noch nie einen vollpreis bezahlt. Man muss einfach nur ein bisschen nach dem Release warten. Achja und dann gibt es auch noch die günstigen RU keys. 

Jedem das seine, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## ING (28. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 32.000 KabelD und bekomme 30.000 effektiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok, damit schaffste ca. 3.5 mb/s und lädst im idealfall ne stunde an einem 10gb spiel, bei mir wärs doppelt soviel. somit kann von sekundenschnelle schonmal keine rede mehr sein.

mein 8x laufwerk schafft ca. das 10 fache davon, damit ist das argument das es schneller geht schonmal faktisch wiederlegt


----------



## nibi030 (28. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ok, damit schaffste ca. 3.5 mb/s und lädst im idealfall ne stunde an einem 10gb spiel, bei mir wärs doppelt soviel. somit kann von sekundenschnelle schonmal keine rede mehr sein.
> 
> mein 8x laufwerk schafft ca. das 10 fache davon, damit ist das argument das es schneller geht schonmal faktisch wiederlegt



Und der Datenträger zum installieren, fliegt in dein DVD Laufwerk oder wie beschaffst du deine Games?  
Also ich lade lieber 30min (6,8 Mb/s), als irgendwo hinzulatschen oder in nem online Shop zu bestellen. Auch wenn ich nur 10mbit hätte, würde ich den Download und automatischen zahlprozess vorziehen...


----------



## ING (28. September 2012)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Und der Datenträger zum installieren, fliegt in dein DVD Laufwerk oder wie beschaffst du deine Games?
> Also ich lade lieber 30min (6,8 Mb/s), als irgendwo hinzulatschen oder in nem online Shop zu bestellen. Auch wenn ich nur 10mbit hätte, würde ich den Download und automatischen zahlprozess vorziehen...


die post heutzutage liefert tatsächlich schon an deine haustür, wenn ich ganz lieb frage legt der postbote vllt sogar die cd in mein laufwerk  und selbst wenn ich es im geschäft kaufe wäre es ein einmaliger vorgang, danach ist die verpackung in meiner sammlung immer griffbereit. außerdem solls ja noch leute geben die gerne vor die tür gehen und was im geschäft kaufen und dabei etwas rumbummeln


----------



## ferrari2k (28. September 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> Dann halte dich selber dran...


Also bis jetzt hat noch niemand die Argumente entkräften können, was passiert, wenn Steam nicht mehr ist. Bzw. wird sich dann immer darauf rausgeredet, dass Valve wohl einen Offlinepatch bereitstellen würde.


> Blöd nur, dass man sich Steam nicht kauft. Steam als Tool ist kostenlos. Was dir in deinem HATE! natürlich nicht aufgefallen ist. Zudem, wieso glaubst du, du sässest grinsend vor dem PC. Das tun andere, die sich vorstellen, was du alles an Spiele verpasst hast , die es nur und ausschliesslich auf Steam gibt.


Wie gesagt, wenn man keine Argumente hat...
Natürlich hab ich gemeint, dass man Steam-verseuchten Mist kauft, ist doch logisch. Und welche Spiele könnten so geil sein, dass ich dann freiwillig darauf verzichte, sie in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr spielen zu können, wenn Steam nicht mehr existieren sollte?
Es gibt außerdem noch andere Plattformen. TDU2 und Mafia2 machen auch auf Konsole richtig Laune 


> Was hat das Eine jetzt mit dem Anderen zu tun?


Ich halte es für bescheuert, so viel Geld in virtuelle Dinge zu investieren, die mir ferngesteuert von heute auf morgen weggenommen werden können. Geht nirgendwo sonst außer bei Computerspielen.


> Tja, wer einfach gestrickt ist, freut sich auch über Kleinigkeiten.


Tja, sorry, aber ein bisschen Häme muss nach 8 Jahren Spott ertragen drin sein, sry 


> Deine Argumentation ist so hirnrissig... unglaublich.


Ist sie das?
Siehe oben: es gibt ne Menge Argumente gegen Steam (ich will die jetzt nicht alle hier anführen, die Diskussion führe ich schon seit Jahren, so langsam sollten die DRM Befürworter die Argumente der Gegenseite kennen). Bis jetzt konnte noch keiner die Argumente wirklich entkräften. Im Gegenteil, in den letzten Jahren sind die Argumente immer nur bestätigt worden (Spiele können nicht aktiviert werden, Accounts werden gesperrt -> Spiele wertlos, andere Firmen kommen mit noch stärkerem DRM auf den Markt, Gebrauchtmarkt wird ausgetrocknet, hab ich was vergessen?)


> Besser DRM-Befürworter als Schmarotzer, der sich höchstwahrscheinlich seine Games durch OCHs und Torrents organisiert.


Ja, das durfte ja nicht fehlen, jeder, der gegen Steam ist, muss sich ja die Spiele ziehen. Mit dem auskommen, was man hat, scheint ja nicht drin zu sein...
Erbärmlich bist du. Und schämen solltest du dich. Ich habe alle meine Spiele Original. Ein ganzes Regal voll. Und ich kann sie jederzeit spielen, muss nirgends um Erlaubnis betteln


----------



## ferrari2k (28. September 2012)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Und der Datenträger zum installieren, fliegt in dein DVD Laufwerk oder wie beschaffst du deine Games?
> Also ich lade lieber 30min (6,8 Mb/s), als irgendwo hinzulatschen oder in nem online Shop zu bestellen. Auch wenn ich nur 10mbit hätte, würde ich den Download und automatischen zahlprozess vorziehen...


Tja, anderen Leuten ist halt lieber, wenn sie ihr Geld in was Handfestes investieren, was einem keiner ferngesteuert wegnehmen kann.
Denn dein Spiel kann sehr schnell wertlos sein, wie man an der News wunderbar erkennen kann.
Wenn ich Steam kaufen könnte, ich würde es sofort kostenpflichtig machen. So 5€ oder 10€ pro Monat oder so. Gerade so viel, dass es den meisten nicht richtig weh tut, um sich von Steam loszusagen.
Geldquelle ohne Ende


----------



## shippy74 (28. September 2012)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Und der Datenträger zum installieren, fliegt in dein DVD Laufwerk oder wie beschaffst du deine Games?
> .


 
Achso ich wusste nicht das du einer von den Leuten bist die nie ihre Wohnung verlassen ,vielleicht lebst du auch auf nem Berg und musst erst klettern bevor du zu deinem Auto oder Bus kommst. Die normal sterblichen unter uns gehen wohl doch min. einmal in der Woche einkaufen und wo ist da dann ein Problem um mal nen kleinen Umweg zu machen. Aus meiner erfahrung kann ich sagen das es nicht nur Saturn und Media Markt gibt, Spiele kann man überall kaufen und Pyramiden Spiele gibt es sogar im Baumarkt.
Zu deinen Russen Keys: da gibts nen Interessanten Bericht zu Borderlands 2 und Russen Keys, die haben nämlich nun ne Länder Kennung und dann kannst du das Game nur auf russisch Spielen und auch nur mit Russen. Viel Spaß sag ich da....

Hier der Link:
Borderlands 2: Vorsicht vor Keykauf: Russische Version mit Region-Lock

Das ist nur noch ne Frage der Zeit bis die anderen Hersteller nachziehen und dann könnt ihr eventuell noch nicht mal mehr Uncut Games kaufen oder ihr kauft sie und bekommt doch die Deutsche Version.

PS: Meiner Meinung nach wird Steam immer schlechter je mehr Leute es nutzen,aber das will eh keiner wahr haben, wir sind ja alle nur Steam hasser die das aus lauter Böswilligkeit posten.

Ach ja und klar sind alle nicht steam Nutzer die Leute die auch Raubkopien ziehen, weil macht auch Sinn da man wegen Mangelnder M/bit Leitung statt die Spiele über Steam zieht dann ne Raubkopie aus dem Netz lädt. Tolle Logik.


----------



## echnaton192 (28. September 2012)

Du, es kommt überraschend, aber ein PC kann Multitasking. Während ich Darkness 2 zocke, wird Skyrim DLC heruntergeladen. Nach der Neuinstallation kommt nach den Sicherheitsupdates Steam drauf und lädt runter. Bis der ganze andere Kram wieder drauf ist, sind es meine Spiele auch. Und da steam - anders als installierte Spiele, die immer alles draufschmeißen, während hinterher die Patcherei losgeht  - nur den fehlenden Kram runterlädt, ist nach der Rücksicherung des Backups ruckzuck spielefähigkeit hergestellt.

Ach ja: bei 50 mbit VDSL ist Internetgeschwindigkeit kein limitierender Faktor mehr. Aber den discjockey spielen schon. Dazu ist mir die Zeit zu schade.

Und die Rücksicherung wird fast nie benötigt, weil meine Spiele eh eine separate Partition spendiert bekamen -ebenso wie die Benutzerkonten. Es wird also nur Windows und der installierkram neu installiert. Die Daten sind einfach... da. Ich mag steam. Und ich vertraue ihnen nur deshalb, weil sie uns seit Jahren fair behandeln. Das komplette halflife-remake kommt demnäxhst nach steam. Für lau. Ohne Abmahnung der Fans, die diesen großartigen mod gebaut haben und nerv.

Ihr hasst steam. Too bad. Ich reg mich über Euch nicht auf, also lasst uns in Ruhe.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ok, damit schaffste ca. 3.5 mb/s und lädst im idealfall ne stunde an einem 10gb spiel, bei mir wärs doppelt soviel. somit kann von sekundenschnelle schonmal keine rede mehr sein.
> 
> mein 8x laufwerk schafft ca. das 10 fache davon, damit ist das argument das es schneller geht schonmal faktisch wiederlegt


 
10 Gb haben die wenigsten Spiele.

Im grundegenommen ists immer ne knappe halbe Stunde und ich kann loslegen ohne mich
mit der alten Installation rumzuschlagen.

Früher musste man das komplette Spiel deinstallieren und neuinstallieren (wenn Fehler auftraten)
Bei Steam machste einfach Cache Überprüfung und alles ist fertig in einer Minute.

Und lieber warte ich über ne halbe Stunde auf mein Spiel als
2x in den Laden zu fahren und Wortgefechte auszutauschen.

Für mich geht nicht die Welt unter wenn ich etwas runterladen muss.
Da find ich es viel nerviger die Software umzutauschen weil heutzutage Spiele kaum
mehr zurückgenommen werden.

Wir haben einfach ein neues Zeitalter und es verlagert sich immer mehr ins Digitale (ob man will oder nicht)
und ich persönlich komme gut damit klar.
Wenn mir etwas erleichtert wird dann immer her damit


----------



## ING (29. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 10 Gb haben die wenigsten Spiele.


noch, die spiele werden immer größer, seit anbeginn der gaming zeit 
und nicht jeder hat ne fette leitung, leute aufm land dürfen da gerne ein ganzen tag lang laden.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und lieber warte ich über ne halbe Stunde auf mein Spiel als
> 2x in den Laden zu fahren und Wortgefechte auszutauschen.


sry aber ich hab das gefühl das du das ganze künstlich aufbauscht, wie gesagt hatte nie probleme mit datenträgern und kenn auch niemanden dem es so ging aber du tust so als müsste man jedes spiel mehrmals umtauschen bis es läuft.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wir haben einfach ein neues Zeitalter und es verlagert sich immer mehr ins Digitale (ob man will oder nicht)
> und ich persönlich komme gut damit klar.
> Wenn mir etwas erleichtert wird dann immer her damit


naja, im grunde würd ich das auch über mich ergehen lassen obwohl ich lieber ne sammlung im regal stehen habe als die langweilge steam liste. das problem ist viel mehr die kontrolle die du damit abgibst, du bist zu 100% von valve / steam abhängig. aktuell siehts ja sicher aus aber keiner weiß was in 5 oder 10 jahren ist. was is wenn gabe morgen einen herzinfarkt kriegt und sich einige skrupellose mitarbeiter nach oben pushen die nur die schnelle kohle machen wollen und sich dann verziehen. dann hat auf einmal ea die kontrolle über alle deine games und kommt auf die fixe idee ne monatsgebühr für steam einzuführen usw.

und für ein klein bisschen komfort gleich alles abzunicken und jeden trend mitzumachen find ich sehr bedenklich. den gebrauchthandel hat steam damit schon zerstört, das nächste ist f2p, wer weiß was danach kommt...


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> noch, die spiele werden immer größer, seit anbeginn der gaming zeit
> und nicht jeder hat ne fette leitung, leute aufm land dürfen da gerne ein ganzen tag lang laden.



Das ist wiederrum nicht Steams Problem.
Wenn es dannach geht, dürfte man nie etwas entwickelt was nicht 100% der Bevölkerung
es nutzen könnte (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)



> sry aber ich hab das gefühl das du das ganze künstlich aufbauscht, wie gesagt hatte nie probleme mit datenträgern und kenn auch niemanden dem es so ging aber du tust so als müsste man jedes spiel mehrmals umtauschen bis es läuft.



Versteh mich nicht falsch dass ich total gegen Retail Spiele bin 
Ich freue mich nachwievor über Spiele die keine Platform benötigen...
Aber wie ichs schon paar mal erwähnt hab, wurde 
ich letzte Woche wieder dran erinnert wie Steam
mir das Leben leichter macht.

Wenn du keine Probleme mit sowas hast ist ja auch super. 
Es gibt Leute die bis heute irgendwelche unerklärliche Probleme mit Steam haben
und deswegen dem Programm keine Chance geben.

Ich übertreibe nicht. Ich denke da einfach etwas anders mitlerweile.
Ich hab keine Lust wegen einer Software wieder zum Media Markt zu fahren.
Schonmal in letzter Zeit ein Spiel zurückgegeben?
Es ist nicht gerade leichter geworden 
Wenn man da nicht am selben Tag die Software wieder abgibt sehe ich wenig Chancen
sein Geld  bzw. einen Ersatz zu bekommen.



> naja, im grunde würd ich das auch über mich ergehen lassen obwohl ich lieber ne sammlung im regal stehen habe als die langweilge steam liste. das problem ist viel mehr die kontrolle die du damit abgibst, du bist zu 100% von valve / steam abhängig. aktuell siehts ja sicher aus aber keiner weiß was in 5 oder 10 jahren ist. was is wenn gabe morgen einen herzinfarkt kriegt und sich einige skrupellose mitarbeiter nach oben pushen die nur die schnelle kohle machen wollen und sich dann verziehen. dann hat auf einmal ea die kontrolle über alle deine games und kommt auf die fixe idee ne monatsgebühr für steam einzuführen usw.



Ich glaube du siehst das alles etwas zu pessimistisch.

Man muss nix über sich ergehen lassen. Ich nutze Steam wirklich sehr gerne und bevorzuge momentan sogar Steam Games
weil ich alles auf einen Blick habe.
Es ist einfach wie ein digitales Regal in dem ich aussuchen kann was ich spielen möchte.

Ich persönlich vertraue Valve und informiere mich gern über dieses Unternehmen.
Ist natürlich geschmackssache ob jemand Valve vertraut oder nicht. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Valve hat mich persönlich noch nie enttäuscht. Im Gegenteil ja sogar immer belohnt weil ich so ziemlich von Anfang an
bei Steam mitdabei bin.
Ich bin mir sicher dass Gabe (Valve) schon mehr als genug Pläne für Steam gemacht hat.
Es wurde ebenfalls erwähnt dass ein Steamless Patch bereitsteht falls Steam aus
unerklärlichen Gründen zerstört wär 

Ich vertraue Valve weil da wirklich Leute arbeiten die unsere PC Platform immer noch
lieben und versuchen am Leben zu lassen.

Ich denke sogar dass ohne Steam die PC Platform nicht so wäre wie sie ist.
Man beobachtet ja ganz genau wie z.b. ein Riese wie EA sich die Zähne an Steam ausbeisst 



> und für ein klein bisschen komfort gleich alles abzunicken und jeden trend mitzumachen find ich sehr bedenklich. den gebrauchthandel hat steam damit schon zerstört, das nächste ist f2p, wer weiß was danach kommt...



Also ich weiß nicht was viele Leute haben... Aber ich "knicke" nix ab 
 Ich kaufe und spiele nachwievor alle Spiele die ich spielen möchte.
Nur das ich jetzt endlich alles auf einem Fleck habe und Sachen wie 
Mods, Patches, Sprachen, Freundesliste, Serverliste und guten Shop

mit nur 2 Klicks erreichbar sind.

Früher brauchte man verschiedene Quellen.
Teilweise die nervige Patchsucherei weil Freund X eine andere Version als Freund Y hatte.

Gebrauchthandel finde ich ehrlich gesagt sowas von extrem überbewertet.
Ich weiß nicht warum man sich ein Spiel kauft und es im nachhinein wieder verkaufen möchte.

Ich kaufe Spiele damit ich Monate und Jahre später noch spielen kann.

Stell dir vor wenn Steam wieder nen Gebrauchthandel einführen würde?
Alles würde explodieren und es gäbe Chaos.
Spiele hätten keinen Wert mehr weil sowieso es wieder verkauft würde.

Da wäre es egal ob das Spiel teuer ist oder nicht.
Der Entwickler würde weniger verdienen weil die Spiele quasi ganze Zeit in einem Tauschmodus wären.

Dann gäbe es erst recht nur noch F2P Spiele mit viel mehr Mikrotransaktionen etc.

So denke ich


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne Spiele von Ubisoft, Blizzard, Activision und EA kaufen.

Teilweise sogar sehr! 

Aber ich werde nicht mit ihrer Politik warm.
Ubisoft führte als erster die permanente Internetverbindung ein und beschuldigte die ganzen PC User als
Raubkopierer.

Blizzard führt die permanente Internetverbindung weiter und hindert mich am Kauf von Diablo 3.

Activision will mit minimalen Mitteln den bestmöglichen Gewinn machen, siehe CoD
Melkmaschine.

EA führte Origin ein und haut eine Lüge nach der anderen raus seit Jahren.

Ich würde gerne Mass Effect Trilogie kaufen + alle DLC´s, Battlefield 3, Diablo 3.
Aber da die Anbieter nix besseres zu tun haben als mich für dumm zu verkaufen, lasse ich
die Spiele eben einfach im Regal liegen.

Da investiere ich mein Geld lieber in Games für Steam weil ich dort etwas
für mein Geld bekomme und immer noch wie ein Kunde und nicht wie eine Melkmaschine
behandelt werde 

Aber ich komme auch damit klar dass ich eben diese Spiele nicht erleben werde und versuche
auch nicht sonderlich daran zu denken.
Pech für die Publisher weil ich bereit wär zu zahlen, nur anscheinend will fast niemand mein Geld


----------



## MisterSmith (29. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> ...Pech für die Publisher weil ich bereit wär zu zahlen, nur anscheinend will fast niemand mein Geld


 Das denke ich mir bei Steam-Only Spielen auch immer. 

Hoffentlich wird bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration nicht etwas ähnliches wie Steam eingeführt, denn dann brauch ich mir um Steam & Co. keine Gedanken mehr machen.

Übrigens, im Vergleich zu Verkäufen bei den Spielen auf Konsole, sind die Verkäufe der Spiele auf Steam winzig.  Wenn es mir nur um das Geld ginge, dann würde ich als Investor viel eher im Konsolen-Markt investieren, als auf dem im Verhältnis viel kleineren und weltweit eher unbedeutenden PC Spiele-Markt.


----------



## ING (29. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Lust wegen einer Software wieder zum Media Markt zu fahren.
> Schonmal in letzter Zeit ein Spiel zurückgegeben?
> Es ist nicht gerade leichter geworden


aber wenigstens noch im bereich des möglichen, bei steam geht das garnicht mehr oder kannst du dort ein spiel bei unzufriedenheit zurückgeben? wär mir neu 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich glaube du siehst das alles etwas zu pessimistisch.


vllt auch nur realistisch.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich vertraue Valve weil da wirklich Leute arbeiten die unsere PC Platform immer noch
> lieben und versuchen am Leben zu lassen.


finde es ja durchaus süß das du das noch so romantisch siehst und ich will dich keinesfalls aus deinem dornröschenschlaf aufwecken aber wenn es valve um den pc gehen würde und nicht um die kohle wäre steam ein optionaler service und kein zwang.

zudem erkenne ich bei den letzten valve spielen durchaus einen trend zur konsole hin.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Früher brauchte man verschiedene Quellen.
> Teilweise die nervige Patchsucherei weil Freund X eine andere Version als Freund Y hatte.


ein automatische patcher ist in 5 minuten programmiert und könnte in jeden spiel autark enthalten sein



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Gebrauchthandel finde ich ehrlich gesagt sowas von extrem überbewertet.
> Ich weiß nicht warum man sich ein Spiel kauft und es im nachhinein wieder verkaufen möchte.


schön für dich, wenn ich da an crysis zurückdenke, ich hätt mich echt schwarz geärgert die kohle für diese grafikdemo ausm fenster geworfen zu haben. diese wut konnte ich nur dadurch schmälern das ich es für 20€ wieder weiter verticken konnte, das dem publisher / entwickler dabei einnahmen entgehen und nur ein erfreulicher nebeneffekt, das nenne ich noch kundenmacht 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich kaufe Spiele damit ich Monate und Jahre später noch spielen kann.


ich hab da so meine zweifel das steam in alle ewigkeit bestehen bleibt. denke doch mal ein paar jahre weiter oder wenn du ins rentenalter kommst und in deiner neugewonnen freizeit wieder ein paar nostalgische gefühle erleben möchtest nur um dann festzustellen das es steam schon seit 20 jahren nicht mehr gibt.

*da nützt dir auch der versprochene offlinepatch nichts mehr wenn du die spiele nicht mehr per steam runterladen kannst!* *ist steam ein mal weg und du hast deine spiele nicht mehr auf der platte oder einen crash war es das mit deinem spielen, für immer!*



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Stell dir vor wenn Steam wieder nen Gebrauchthandel einführen würde?
> Alles würde explodieren und es gäbe Chaos.


komisch, früher gings doch auch? es ist einfach nur eine methode noch mehr kohle zu machen, sonst nichts.
Spiele hätten keinen Wert mehr weil sowieso es wieder verkauft würde.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> So denke ich


 is mir schon klar, was anderes als pro valve würde ich von dir auch nie erwarten, hlp-andy's vermächtnis muss hier ja irgendwie bestehen bleiben


----------



## ING (29. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne Spiele von Ubisoft, Blizzard, Activision und EA kaufen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 dir ist aber klar das valve den ganzen scheiß der über die pc gamer hineinbricht erst mit steam den weg bereitet hat?
bedankt dich bei valve für drm, always on, origin usw, es ist alles eine reaktion auf steam...


----------



## Mothman (29. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> B]da nützt dir auch der versprochene offlinepatch nichts mehr wenn du die spiele nicht mehr per steam runterladen kannst![/B] *ist steam ein mal weg und du hast deine spiele nicht mehr auf der platte oder einen crash war es das mit deinem spielen, für immer!*


 Immer dieses Totschlagargument. 
Wenn du dir eine DVD ode CD-Rom kaufst (Retail-Version) dann hast du davon GARANTIERT in 20 Jahren nichts mehr, weil der Datenträger garnicht so länge hält. 
Also: Who the fuck cares? Spielst du denn heute noch regelmäßig deine Spiele von vor 20 Jahren? Sicher nicht. UNd wenn dann sind es eh Neuauflagen/Remakes, weil die alten eh nicht mehr laufen.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> *da nützt dir auch der versprochene offlinepatch nichts mehr wenn du die spiele nicht mehr per steam runterladen kannst!* *ist steam ein mal weg und du hast deine spiele nicht mehr auf der platte oder einen crash war es das mit deinem spielen, für immer!*


 Vor allem ist es technisch bei vielen Spielen gar nicht machbar, denn es müssen oft zusätzliche Daten heruntergeladen werden ohne die das Spiel selbst mit einem Offline Patch für Steam immer noch nicht funktionieren würde.

Also auch wenn es so einen Patch im Fall der Fälle geben würde, nützen würde er bei z. B. einem Spiel wie Half-Life 2 rein gar nichts, das Spiel wäre klinisch tot.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Immer dieses Totschlagargument.
> Wenn du dir eine DVD ode CD-Rom kaufst (Retail-Version) dann hast du davon GARANTIERT in 20 Jahren nichts mehr, weil der Datenträger garnicht so länge hält.


 Blödsinn, ich besitze CD-ROMs die älter als 20 Jahre sind und die funktionieren immer noch einwandfrei, z. B. von PCPlayer 1991 etc...


----------



## Mothman (29. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich besitze CD-ROMs die älter als 20 Jahre sind und die funktionieren immer noch einwandfrei, z. B. von PCPlayer 1991 etc...


Hast du Glück gehabt. Du hast aber keine Garantie, dass eine CD-Rom so lange hält. Genauso wie du keine Garantie hast, dass Steam solange hält. Du siehst, worauf ich hinaus will. 
Dieses Contra-Steam und Pro-Retail Argument hinkt gewaltig.

EDIT:
Versuche doch das nächste Mal wenigstens über die Intention und den Sinn einer Aussage nachzudenken, bevor du diese als "Blödsinn" abstempelst. Danke!


----------



## MisterSmith (29. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Versuche doch das nächste Mal wenigstens über die Intention und den Sinn einer Aussage nachzudenken, bevor du diese als "Blödsinn" abstempelst. Danke!


 Nein, wenn ich etwas als Blödsinn empfinde, schreibe ich das auch genau so.

Hättest du nicht 'GARANTIERT' geschrieben, hätte ich es auch nicht mit 'Blödsinn' kommentiert.

EDIT: Nebenbei, ich bezeichnete auch Dinge die ich selbst geschrieben habe und sich als falsch herausgestellt haben bereits hier bei PCG als Blödsinn.


----------



## ING (29. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Immer dieses Totschlagargument.
> Wenn du dir eine DVD ode CD-Rom kaufst (Retail-Version) dann hast du davon GARANTIERT in 20 Jahren nichts mehr, weil der Datenträger garnicht so länge hält.


also garantiert ist nicht die richtige wortwahl, cds können auch länger halten, hängt von der qualität der produktion ab. hab letztens "ripper" gespielt, kam mitte der neunziger raus und erschien auf 6 cd's, alle liefen noch einwandfrei. außerdem kann ich leicht sicherungskopien erstellen, ist das bei steam auch so leicht?



Mothman schrieb:


> Also: Who the fuck cares? Spielst du denn heute noch regelmäßig deine Spiele von vor 20 Jahren?


 nein, aber ich hab vor 20 jahren auch noch garnicht gespielt, höchstens aufm gameboy. außerdem bin ich noch nicht so im nostalgie alter


----------



## Mothman (29. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> also garantiert ist nicht die richtige wortwahl, cds können auch länger halten, hängt von der qualität der produktion ab. hab letztens "ripper" gespielt, kam mitte der neunziger raus und erschien auf 6 cd's, alle liefen noch einwandfrei. außerdem kann ich leicht sicherungskopien erstellen, ist das bei steam auch so leicht?


Ist es denn wirklich immer so leicht eine CD mit Kopierschutz zu kopieren? 



ING schrieb:


> nein, aber ich hab vor 20 jahren auch noch garnicht gespielt, höchstens aufm gameboy. außerdem bin ich noch nicht so im nostalgie alter


Also hast du garkeine Erfahrung in solchen Dingen, aber polterst erstmal gegen Steam? 
Dann warte doch noch mal 20 Jahre und schau dann, ob du WIRKLICH noch Interesse an den alten Spielen hast und ob die noch bei dir laufen. 


Und ich finde: Man muss sich ja nicht  - in der Hoffnung von der Korrektheit der Selbigen abzulenken - an der schlechten Wortwahl einer Aussage aufhängen. 

@MisterSmith: OKay, ich gebe zu die Wortwahl war zu missverständlich. Aber die Aussage bleibt erhalten:
Du hast weder bei Retail-Spielen noch bei Steam-Spielen die Garantie, dass du sie später noch spielen kannst (alte OS, alte Datenträger etc). Also ist das Argument der Haltbarkeit hinfällig.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> @MisterSmith: OKay, ich gebe zu die Wortwahl war zu missverständlich. Aber die Aussage bleibt erhalten:
> Du hast weder bei Retail-Spielen noch bei Steam-Spielen die Garantie, dass du sie später noch spielen kannst (alte OS, alte Datenträger etc). Also ist das Argument der Haltbarkeit hinfällig.


 Da widerspreche ich dir natürlich nicht, die besten Chancen hat man bei manchen gog.com Spielen, da hat man z. B. bei The Witcher 2 automatisch wenn man die Retail  gekauft hat, auch die Downloadvariante bzw. kann diese über einen Account mit dem Key herunterladen und beide funktionieren unabhängig voneinander.

Wenn man mit DVDs/CD-ROMs sorgsam umgeht halten die in der Regel sehr lange. Und ich hatte manche von den CD-ROMs noch nicht einmal in einer Hülle aufbewahrt.


----------



## Mothman (29. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> [...]Also ist das Argument der Haltbarkeit hinfällig.





MisterSmith schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich dir natürlich nicht, [...]



Dann sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns ja einig.


 Na na na, wenn ich das nur auf diesen Satz bezogen hätte, hätte ich auch nur diesen einen zitiert. 

Der Unterschied zwischen Steam & Co. und Datenträger ist aber, bei DVDs habe ich viel mehr eigenen Einfluss wie lange diese halten und bei den Online-Plattformen eben nicht.


----------



## shippy74 (29. September 2012)

Bevor ihr euch hier die Zähne einschlagt sollten wir wieder sachlich werden, es gibt Vor und Nachteile. Ich hab ein Kumpel der Nutzt auch Steam und solange das Teil läuft ist auch alles ok, einzig worüber er sich beschwert ist das Steam meist am WE ein Update aufspielt und er dann nicht Spielen kann, war bei ihm nicht nur einmal der Fall.

So nun aber mal im ernst, Steam mag für Leute die ne  Gute Leitung haben durchaus keinen Nachteil bieten und oder in manchen Sachen auch ein Vorteil, kommt auf die Perspektive an.

Alle die Steam hier so verteidigen möchte ich bitten mir mal Sachlich zu erklären warum ich bei Steam folgendes machen oder nicht machen kann. 
Sind Erfahrungen die ich mit Steam gemacht hab.
Ich kann ein Spiel nicht mehr Spielen da die E Mail Adresse die ich damals hatte nicht mehr Existiert,wenn ich den Key Eingebe schickt er die Daten zwar dorthin aber ich kann die halt nicht mehr abrufen.
Warum kann ich nicht wenn ich mehrere Accounts habe diese zu einem Zusammen Legen, oder Spiele von dem einen Account lösen und an den nächsten Binden.
Warum soll ich 900 MB Multiplayer Dateien laden wenn ich nur SP Spielen will. (serious Sam HD) hab es nur wegen dem SP gekauft.und warum kann ich nicht das Spiel von CD installieren nachdem ich es Aktiviert habe und erstmal Ohne einen Patch testen,könnte den Patch dann ja immer noch laden wenn es nicht läuft.
Warum gibts keine Möglichkeit sich Steam Patches über andere Computer als EXE zu laden? Würde ja Akzepttieren wenn ich mich dann in einen Account einloggen müsste über die Webseite und die Exe erst ausführen könnte wenn ich daheim in Steam angemeldet bin?
Warum muß ich erst meine Spiele offline Schalten wenn ich Offline Spielen will(SP) hab die tage bei nem Kumpel gesehen das wenn Steam Offline ist er im SP noch nicht mal weiter Spielen kann da die Spielstände weg sind, kommt ne Warnung das wenn er nun Offline Spielt eventuell seine Alten Spielstände weg sind. COD MW3, nennt man sowas nen Vorteil??
Das größte Problem das die Leute mit Steam doch haben ist das man Nichts Offline Installieren oder Updaten kann und somit auf eine Gute I-Net Verbindung angewiesen ist. und teilweise sogar Online sein muß um auf seine SP Spielstände  zugreifen zu können??

Das ist für mich nichts anderes als Permanenter Online zwang, sorry. Klar ich hab die Möglichkeit SP zu Spielen wenn Steam nicht geht aber bei dem was ich gesehen hab besteht die Gefahr das dann alle früheren Spielstände weg sind.

So nun erklärt mir mal bitte wo der Vorteil für mich liegt, ich hab nen I-Stick und der hat ne Traffic Begrenzung. 
Ich hab einige Spiele die ich kaufen würde wenn Steam nicht so Unfreundlich wäre, ZB. Homefront, Brink. Sniper Ghost Warrier, Borderlands2 Fallout New Vegas  und da gibt es noch viel viel mehr.
Nicht jeder Spielt MP und ich verstehe auch das sich Hersteller was einfallen lassen müssen wegen Raubkopien usw. Warum gibt man dann nicht Leuten mit ner schlechten Leitung die Möglichkeit das sie ihr Produkt legal erwerben Ohne das sie mit dem Kompletten PC ne Weltreise machen,bzw zu nem Kumpel fahren und die Games dort installieren??

Mal nebenbei, würde ich mir die Spiele von nem Kumpel aus dem Netz ziehen lassen, in dem ich ihm dann so nen Upload Account kaufe per Paysave Karte dazu noch zwei Videos und den Pizza Service und schon hätte ich für Deutlich weniger Kosten mehr Spiele.
Dann könnte ich diese Spiele Spielen, wenn ich sie aber legal erwerben will geht das nicht Ohne das ich mit dem ganzen PC auf reisen gehe.
Ja da frag ich mich was das für ein Kopierschutz sein soll der eigentlich jeden mit ner schlechten Leitung geradezu auffordert sich die Spiele woanders zu besorgen.

Bei Origin kann ich wenigstens den Singelplayer von BF3 installieren und Spielen Ohne das ich zuerst 4 GB Updaten muß.Die könnten aber auch den Patch für registrierte User Manuell zugänglich machen, deshalb kaufe ich da auch nichts mehr. BF3 war das letzte.

Noch ne frage, sind meine 50 oder 60 Euro nichts wert,nur weil ich mit nem Surfstick im Internet bin??

Hat mal irgendwer ernsthaft darüber nachgedacht das es vielleicht gerade diese Tools wie Steam oder Ubilancher usw. sind die, früher ehrliche Kunden zu den Raubkopien greifen lassen. Wie sieht es denn aus? Man kauft sich das original, kann es wegen dem Tool und schlechter oder fehlender Leitung Traffic etc. nicht installieren. lässt sich dann ne Kopie ziehen damit man überhaupt sein GEKAUFTES Produkt mal >im SP Spielen kann.Zurück geben ist ja nicht. Ja wie oft macht man das Einmal? Zweimal?
Es gibt sicher auch Leute die ne Gute Leitung haben und aus Prinzip kein Original kaufen, aber wenn nur 30% der Spieler weltweit kein oder ein schlechtes Internet haben braucht man sich dank der immer mehr werteten Tool-Spiele nicht zu wundern. Das es Illegal ist weiß ich ,aber das Spielt eher ne untergeordnete Rolle, irgendwann ist der Ärger wohl größer als die Angst erwischt zu werden. Und das Argument das man dann verzichten soll greift auch nicht,da die Mehrheit mit Sicherheit das Spiel kaufen würde wenn sie es Ohne Probleme zum laufen bekommen würden.


----------



## shippy74 (29. September 2012)

Ups doppelpost. Sorry


----------



## Mothman (29. September 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen Steam & Co. und Datenträger ist aber, bei DVDs habe ich viel mehr eigenen Einfluss wie lange diese halten und bei den Online-Plattformen eben nicht.


Nein.^^
Es ist egal ob du deine CDs in Watte bettest und täglich mit Babyöl einstreichst. Ab zirka 20 Jahren musst du immer damit rechnen, dass die Daten verloren gehen. 
Klar, wenn du sie den ganzen Tag in die Sonne legst oder so, dann gehen sie definitiv schneller kaputt. Also man könnte eher sagen, dass du Einfluss darauf nehmen kannst, die Dinger kaputt zu kriegen.^^ 
Aber grundsätzlich ist es ein Glückssspiel, noch viel größer als Steam. Denn eine CD/DVD mit schlechter Qualität (vom Werk aus) kann dir auch schon nach einem JAhr wegknallen. 

EDIT:
hier mal was zum Nachlesen für euch:


> Der Medienhersteller Imation gewährt auf CD-R, CD-RW, DVD−R, DVD−RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, DVD-RAM derzeit eine Garantie von zehn Jahren[7]. Dies gilt allerdings nicht für die Daten, sondern beschränkt sich auf die haptischen Bauteile. Zur Langzeitarchivierung sind oben genannte DVD-Formate nach einhelliger Expertenmeinung nicht geeignet, einzige Ausnahme könnte eventuell die DVD-RAM darstellen, wobei auch hier die Langzeithaltbarkeit nicht sicher erwiesen ist. Verbatim bietet in Österreich und der Schweiz eine lebenslange Garantie, allerdings nicht in Deutschland. Diese gilt für alle von Verbatim hergestellten optischen Datenträger, deckt allerdings nur Herstellungsfehler ab, nicht jedoch normale Abnutzung und unsachgemäße Behandlung. Im ungünstigsten Fall können DVD±R und DVD±RW auch schon nach wenigen Monaten Datendefekte aufweisen.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD#Lebensdauer


----------



## MisterSmith (29. September 2012)

Der zweite Teil des von dir zitierten Textes aus Wiki bestätigt aber ganz genau was ich geschrieben habe.


> Diese gilt für alle von Verbatim hergestellten optischen Datenträger,  deckt allerdings nur Herstellungsfehler ab, nicht jedoch *normale  Abnutzung und unsachgemäße Behandlung*.



Ich fasse z. B. niemals auf die Fläche der DVD sondern halte diese immer am Rand zwischen den Fingern. Und lege sie auch sehr behutsam in das Laufwerk usw... 

Jedenfalls habe ich nicht eine einzige DVD/CD-ROM die nach 10 Jahren nicht mehr funktioniert.

Nur eine einzige CD-ROM von BG2, aber das war aufgrund von Abnutzung und wohl auch wegen dem CD Check am Anfang des Spieles, also auch wieder ein durch DRM verursachtes Problem.


----------



## Mothman (29. September 2012)

Das Bestätigt nur, dass VERBATIM IN CH und A eine lebenlange Garantie anbietet aber nur bei sachgemäßer Nutzung. Mehr nicht. 
In Deutschland wird das - sicher nicht ohne Grund- nicht angeboten.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das Bestätigt nur, dass VERBATIM IN CH und A eine lebenlange Garantie anbietet aber nur bei sachgemäßer Nutzung. Mehr nicht.
> In Deutschland wird das - sicher nicht ohne Grund- nicht angeboten.


 Weil es in Deutschland generell nicht erlaubt ist. Wenn ich raten müsste, dann deshalb weil Firmen insolvent oder was auch immer gehen  könnten.

Bin jetzt aber auch zu Faul zum nachschauen.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2012)

ING schrieb:


> aber wenigstens noch im bereich des möglichen, bei steam geht das garnicht mehr oder kannst du dort ein spiel bei unzufriedenheit zurückgeben? wär mir neu


Über sowas denke ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht nach.
Wenn ich etwas kaufe dann kann ich mir sicher sein dass es mir gefällt und es behalte.
Wenn jemand mit einem Spiel nicht zufrieden ist und es zurückgeben möchte dann
hat er einfach Pech gehabt.

Es gibt unzählige Previews und im heutigem Zeitalter hat man unendlich viele Quellen wenn es um
Tests geht.
Oder sollen wir jetzt Beispiele mit Auto, Möbel und andere HI-FI Geräte nennen? 
Ich denke nicht.

Für mich ist der Gebrauchthandel 50% legale "Raubkopie"
Kaufen, durchspielen und sofort weiterverkaufen.

Nach diesem Prinzip verdient ja kein Unternehmen mehr was.


> finde es ja durchaus süß das du das noch so romantisch siehst und ich will dich keinesfalls aus deinem dornröschenschlaf aufwecken aber wenn es valve um den pc gehen würde und nicht um die kohle wäre steam ein optionaler service und kein zwang.


Was hat das ganze mit süß und romantisch zu tun?
Ich habe meine Stellung klar bezogen und denke über den Tellerrand hinaus.

Wenn es nach Meinung vieler User geht wären wir heute noch bei DirectX 8, Win Xp
und Geforce 3.

Wer mit dem neuen Kram nix anfangen kann dann ist das halt so.
Aber gleich alles in Frage zu stellen weil man persönlich etwas nicht mag,
halte ich einfach für kurzsichtig.


> zudem erkenne ich bei den letzten valve spielen durchaus einen trend zur konsole hin.


Und wo ist da ein Problem? 
Was hat das hier überhaupt verloren.

Als Unternehmen muss man expandieren und sich weiterbilden.


> ein automatische patcher ist in 5 minuten programmiert und könnte in jeden spiel autark enthalten sein


Könnte. Müsste.
Ich erinnere mich gut an die Quake 3 Zeiten.
Da gab es 1.11. 1.16 und 1.32

Es gab jeweils 3 Communities weil die Versionen (vor allem 1.16 mit 1.32) nicht kompatibel waren.
Jetzt wird halt versucht alles auf einen Nenner zu bekommen damit die Community und der Multiplayer
allgemein als eine Einheit zu behalten.

Ich finds gut so.


> schön für dich, wenn ich da an crysis zurückdenke, ich hätt mich echt schwarz geärgert die kohle für diese grafikdemo ausm fenster geworfen zu haben. diese wut konnte ich nur dadurch schmälern das ich es für 20€ wieder weiter verticken konnte, das dem publisher / entwickler dabei einnahmen entgehen und nur ein erfreulicher nebeneffekt, das nenne ich noch kundenmacht



Versteh ich richtig dass du es durchgespielt und anschließend verkauft hast?
Und seit Steam ist sowas nicht mehr möglich?

Klingt zwar böse aber da bin ich froh wenn Steam sowas unterbindet 
wie gesagt für mich ist das nur ein Spielehandel und grenzt an "Raubkopie"
Nach diesem Verfahren würde kein Unternehmen mehr verdienen.


> ich hab da so meine zweifel das steam in alle ewigkeit bestehen bleibt. denke doch mal ein paar jahre weiter oder wenn du ins rentenalter kommst und in deiner neugewonnen freizeit wieder ein paar nostalgische gefühle erleben möchtest nur um dann festzustellen das es steam schon seit 20 jahren nicht mehr gibt.


Das ist deine Meinung und die kann dir auch niemand ausreden 
Für mich geht die Welt nicht unter weil es immer irgendwie weiter gehen wird.

Es wird oft eine total unrealistische "worst Case" Situation erwähnt die es in der Form einfach nicht geben wird.
Mein Glas ist eigentlich immer halb voll und gebe mir mühe einen gesunden Verstand zu bewahren.

Versuch mal vor allem ältere EA Spiele zu spielen.
Teilweise ist da z.b. der Multiplayer unbrauchbar weil Server schon längst abgestellt wurden
während bei Steam noch alles auf Hochtouren läuft. 


> *da nützt dir auch der versprochene offlinepatch nichts mehr wenn du die spiele nicht mehr per steam runterladen kannst!* *ist steam ein mal weg und du hast deine spiele nicht mehr auf der platte oder einen crash war es das mit deinem spielen, für immer!*


Ein Patch der die Spiele von Steam abkoppelt (euer gewünschtes Worst Case Szenario) 
Wie gesagt das sind so pessimistische Gedanken die sich
auf so ziemlich jede Entwicklung übertragen lassen.
Sei es Telekom oder unser Internet.
Google.
Microsoft.

Steam bzw. Games sind zwar wichtig für mein Hobby.
Aber lebensnotwendig ist das für micht nicht.

Wenn du schon so gern alles realistisch siehst,
solltest du von der virtuellen Welt abstand halten können ohne den Teufel an die Wand zu malen 


> komisch, früher gings doch auch? es ist einfach nur eine methode noch mehr kohle zu machen, sonst nichts.
> Spiele hätten keinen Wert mehr weil sowieso es wieder verkauft würde.



Früher hatten die Autos weniger SchnickSchnack.
Früher hatte man noch nen Modem der eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gebraucht hat.
Früher Früher Früher... 

Heutzutage muss man anpassungsfähig sein.
Es gibt Fortschritte die man eben akzeptiert oder nicht akzeptiert, wo ist das Problem?

Man sieht ja heute was aus der Branche geworden ist.
So viele Unternehmen wie früher gibt es nicht mehr weil die Kosten einfach gestiegen sind.
Früher haben die Spiele meist 100 DM oder mehr gekostet.
Heutzutage (guter Publisher) verkauft sein Spiel maximal für 45 Euro (nach kurzen Zeit schon unter 30 Euro)

Sowas wie EA oder Activision verkaufen noch alte Spiele für 45 - 50 Euro siehe CoD, Battlefield 3 oder Mass Effect 3.



> is mir schon klar, was anderes als pro valve würde ich von dir auch nie erwarten, hlp-andy's vermächtnis muss hier ja irgendwie bestehen bleiben


Was hat das alles jetzt mit hlp andy oder "pro Valve" zu tun?
Ich habe geschrieben wie ich über die Sache denk und versetze mich auch oft gern in die Lage
des Unternehmens.

Ich weiß auch dass die Unternehmen nur wegen mir am Leben bleiben und deswegen bin ich
auch bereit gute Qualität und guten Support mit meinem Geld zu belohnen 

Wenn du einige Beiträge von mir gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du 
dass Valve Fans ebenfalls Kritik ausüben können aber dennoch am Boden bleiben.
Siehe Abmahnung wegen AGB etc.
Da stimme ich sogar zu dass Valve diese Abmahnung verdient hat, 
bin ich jetzt also ein Hater?

Das ist genau das was ich oft nicht verstehe.
Es gibt nur noch Schwarz oder Weiß.

Dass es aber Leute gibt die die Graustufen ausnutzt wird ignoriert.

Lovers gonna love, Haters gonna hate 



ING schrieb:


> dir ist aber klar das valve den ganzen scheiß der über die pc gamer hineinbricht erst mit steam den weg bereitet hat?
> bedankt dich bei valve für drm, always on, origin usw, es ist alles eine reaktion auf steam...


 
Jahrelang gab es nix vergleichbares zu Steam
Erst vor kurzem gings los mit Ubilauncher bzw. u play und Origin.

Ein Wegbereiter der für die Konkurrenz 6 Jahre lang den Weg bereitet hat?
Really?

Außerdem fing alles in der Musikbranche an.
Wenn du jemanden beschuldigen möchtest mach die Musikindustrie dafür verantwortlich.

Ich sehe in Steam eine finanzielle Absicherung der Unabhängigkeit eines Unternehmens.
Und so viel Weitsicht und Risiko ist schon beachtlich 

Man sieht ja was heutzutage los ist.
Nur noch DLC´, Pre Order Bonus, F2P, keine Mods, keine Lan, kurze Spielzeit zu vollem Preis
und jährliche Fortsetzungen.
Wenn es kein Steam gäbe, gäbe es auch kein Valve mehr.

Und dann kannst du dir ausmalen wie unser Hobby ausschauen würde.
Der einzige Beweis dafür dass Valve mit Steam alles richtig gemacht hat,
sieht man an der Konkurrenz.

Während andere ständig einem Trend nachgelaufen sind, hat sich Valve
erstmal in ruhe finanziell abgesichert um ihren Job normal weiterführen können.
Während andere jetzt weilse nur noch F2P machen wollen und zig DLC´s
vor dem eigentlichem Spiel angekündigt werden 

Für mich ist Valve einfach schlauer gewesen als der Rest.

Steam ist für mich nicht Fehlerfrei und ich verehre es genau so wenig.
Aber wenn ich mir die aktuelle Branche anschau, dann bin ich froh
sowas wie Valve und Steam zu haben.

Alte Zeiten sind vorbei und man sollte lernen über den Tellerrand zu schauen.


----------



## shippy74 (29. September 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Gebrauchthandel 50% legale "Raubkopie"
> Kaufen, durchspielen und sofort weiterverkaufen.



Dann kaufst du dir also immer ein neues Auto oder PC,Fahrrad,Motorrad,Spielkonsole usw. und wirfst die alten in den Müll,auch wenn sie noch in Ordnung sind?

Wenn du das machst ist dein Argument völlig OK, wenn nicht würde ich mal darüber nachdenken warum es bei dem einen in Ordnung ist sein Eigentum wieder zu Verkaufen und beim anderen nicht. Preis Spielt dabei keine Rolle. Der Auto, Fahrrad Branche usw gehts auch schlecht die wären sicher froh es gäbe kein Gebrauchtmarkt, da es ihn aber nun mal gibt müssen sie halt andere Wege finden um Kostengünstig zu Produzieren, was die Spiele Industrie wohl nicht macht oder wie erklärt man sich die immer teuer werdenden Produktionen? der einzige der da Umsichtiger ist,ist Activison, die bauen meiner Meinung nach immer noch auf dem Selben Spiel auf wie vor Jahren.

Wir als Spieler sind doch nicht verantwortlich für jahrelangen Missmanagement,nur weil die dank Guter Zahlen jahrelang Milliarden raus gehauen haben und sich mit immer aufwendiger Grafik  usw. an die Spitze bringen wollten, sollen wir nun brav alles schlucken. Wenn zb EA so Doof ist und Dauernd die Frostbyte Engine weiter Entwickelt statt mal zu sagen , wir haben nen Punkt erreicht wo wir so lassen können und Konzentrieren uns mal darauf wieder Gute und Günstige Spiele zu bringen, soll ich dann Brav ein DLC und Spiel nach dem anderen kaufen und darauf verzichten ein Spiel zu verkaufen das mir nach ca 4 Wochen nicht gefällt??
Mal zur Info, die Leben von uns und wir nicht von ihren Spielen, aber irgendwie scheint das kaum noch einer zu raffen.

Die ganzen Spiele Hersteller sind doch finanziell angeschlagen, die Quittung die wir Spieler bekommen nennt sich F2P. Warum ist das so? Weil sie durch die Bank alle der Meinung sind sie müssten sich bei jedem Spiel übertrumpfen mit immer Mehr Grafik und immer teurer Werbung. Für die Werbekosten die EA im Jahr hat, würden andere Hersteller wohl 5 Spiele Finanzieren. Langsam ist ein Punkt erreicht wo die Einnahmen die Ausgaben nicht mehr decken und es nur noch reines Glücksspiel ist, Maßnahme was kommen musste, unter dem Schleier der bösen Raubkopierer wird dem Kunden ein Shop aufs Auge gedrückt, in der Hoffnung das er da auch immer brav einkauft. Die Rechnung scheint aber auch nicht aufzugehen also fängt man mit F2P an.
Da hat Valve sicher einiges besser gemacht, wobei die neuen Spiele ja nicht so der Hit sind, hab noch kein CS Video gefunden wo sieht das man darin mit Kimme und Korn zielen kann. Kann man das eigentlich bei valve Spielen? Left2Dead gehts schon mal nicht CS auch nicht HL2 ist zu lange her das ich es nicht mehr weiß.

Ich bin der Meinung das diese ganzen Kundengängelung egal von wem,nicht sein müsste,wenn es wieder Spiele gäbe die ihr Geld auch wert wären. Ein BF4 wäre sicher auch mit 30 Euro bezahlt wenn man auf BF3 aufbauen würde, die SP Kampagne kann man sich bei den neuen Shooter eh Sparen da die auch kaum noch über 6 Stunden hinaus geht udn eh alle Spiele ja nur laut Hersteller auf den MP ausgelegt sind,was auch die ganzen MP Betas bei ehemaligen SP Spielen zeigt. Manchmal denke ich das die Hersteller bewusst auf Steam und Co. stezen,da sie wissen das ihr Game scheisse ist und so wenigstens  verhindern wollen das keine gebrauchten Spiele in Umlauf kommen. 
ich hab einige Spiele die ich nie verkaufen würde, Borderlands oder Fallout um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, warum? weil man sie auch in einem Jahr wieder mit viel Spaß Spielen kann, nehme ich mir mein BF3, das hätte ich schon im Januar verkauft, das schlimme ist ich kann es ja noch nicht mal Verschenken.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. September 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Dann kaufst du dir also immer ein neues Auto oder PC,Fahrrad,Motorrad,Spielkonsole usw. und wirfst die alten in den Müll,auch wenn sie noch in Ordnung sind?
> 
> Wenn du das machst ist dein Argument völlig OK, wenn nicht würde ich mal darüber nachdenken warum es bei dem einen in Ordnung ist sein Eigentum wieder zu Verkaufen und beim anderen nicht. Preis Spielt dabei keine Rolle. Der Auto, Fahrrad Branche usw gehts auch schlecht die wären sicher froh es gäbe kein Gebrauchtmarkt, da es ihn aber nun mal gibt müssen sie halt andere Wege finden um Kostengünstig zu Produzieren, was die Spiele Industrie wohl nicht macht oder wie erklärt man sich die immer teuer werdenden Produktionen? der einzige der da Umsichtiger ist,ist Activison, die bauen meiner Meinung nach immer noch auf dem Selben Spiel auf wie vor Jahren.


 
Mit Gebrauchthandel meinte ich den Spielemarkt.

Andere Bereiche wie z.b. Auto und andere teure Fahrzeuge kommt man um den Gebrauchthandel nicht drum herum.
Aber das ist auch etwas ganz anderes und das Geld spielt dort eine andere Rolle.
Zumal Sicherheit, Platzbedarf und Lebenssituation eine große Rolle spielt und
es heutzutage fast zu lebensnotwendigen Mitteln gehört.

Und in den Müll schmeissen tu ich Dinge die kaputt sind oder in keinster Weise
mehr zu gebrauchen sind.

Nur weil etwas nicht mehr aktuell ist landet es nicht automatisch in den Müll oder sonst wo.
Ich kaufe mir generell nur Dinge die ich auf lange Sicht benutzen werde.

Aber Sachen wie PC, Konsolen und Spiele kaufe ich nur original, neu und unbenutzt.
Weil ich diese Sachen lange vll für immer behalten werde, will ich eine 100%ige Qualität
haben und stehe nicht auf 2nd Hand.

Zumal Spiele im Durchschnitt 35 Euro kosten, und das man dort wegen 30 Euro so viel Terror macht
weil der Gebrauchthandel eingeschränkt wurde, finde ich einfach nur völlig überbewertet.
Für mich ist das ein typisches Beispiel von " Getroffene Hunde bellen " 

Man kauft sich solche Produkte um Spaß zu haben und nicht kurze Zeit darauf gleich wieder zu verkaufen.

In meinen augen ist das einfach schon fast ein Handel und teilweise verständlich
dass man sowas unterbinden möchte.

Zu so einem Spiel gehören aber immer 2.
Nämlich weil wir Konsumenten am besten alles in höchster Qualität und trotzdem zu aller kleinstem Preis
wollen. (wenn nicht sogar kostenlos)
Zufrieden sind einige von uns nie. Egal wie gut, wie billig etc.

Eine verständliche Reaktion z.b. von Valve die Sache etwas mehr kontrollieren zu wollen.
Und als "Entschädigung" dafür, kriegen wir tollen Support, praktische Features und kostenlosen Content.

Andere wie z.b. Ubisoft, Blizzard und EA zeigen sehr wohl wie sowas auch nach Hinten losgehen kann.
Stichwort *
permanente Internetverbindung.*
*DLC*
*Pre Order Bonus*
*F2P Umstellung*

Ursache und Wirkung sag ich nur, ob es viele verstehen oder nicht.

Aber an der aktuellen Branche sind wir ebenfalls schuld.
Nicht nur die Entwickler


----------



## nibi030 (29. September 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Achso ich wusste nicht das du einer von den Leuten bist die nie ihre Wohnung verlassen ,vielleicht lebst du auch auf nem Berg und musst erst klettern bevor du zu deinem Auto oder Bus kommst. Die normal sterblichen unter uns gehen wohl doch min. einmal in der Woche einkaufen und wo ist da dann ein Problem um mal nen kleinen Umweg zu machen. Aus meiner erfahrung kann ich sagen das es nicht nur Saturn und Media Markt gibt, Spiele kann man überall kaufen und Pyramiden Spiele gibt es sogar im Baumarkt.
> Zu deinen Russen Keys: da gibts nen Interessanten Bericht zu Borderlands 2 und Russen Keys, die haben nämlich nun ne Länder Kennung und dann kannst du das Game nur auf russisch Spielen und auch nur mit Russen. Viel Spaß sag ich da....
> 
> Hier der Link:
> ...



1. Wann und wie habe ich erwähnt, dass ich nie meine Wohnung verlasse? 

2. Wenn du schon mit superschlauen links um dich schmeißt um deine these zu bestätigten, solltest du wenigstens auf aktualität deiner News achten. Innerhalb weniger Sekunden, fand ich auf selbiger Seite: Borderlands 2: Käufer des russischen Spiels erhalten internationale Version dazu

3. Uncut kann man zu 100% realisieren indem man sich ne VPN holt (Kostenpunkt: 3.90€ im Monat oder für umme, aber dann mit Low Traffic)

for the lulz?!


----------



## shippy74 (29. September 2012)

Cool den anderen Beitrag hab ich nicht gesehen da ich da nur auf Zufall die Tage drauf gestoßen bin. Das mit der Wohnung verlassen solltest du verstehen wenn du es dir durchliest. Kann man eigentlch verstehen was ich sagen wollte.

mit deinem VPN gedöns kenn ich mich nicht aus, ich gehöre zu der Generation die ihre Spiele im Laden kauft, installiert und eventuell noch Patcht und dann Spielt. Ich brauch niemandem Vorgaukeln das ich in einem anderen Land Wohne. Wenn das VPN das ist wofür ich es halte.


----------



## nibi030 (29. September 2012)

Naja und ich lasse mich von der USK als mündiger Bürger, nicht entmündigen! Vor 13 Jahren musste ich noch jedes Uncut Game, zb. über lik-sang importieren und habe immer ordentlich drauf gezahlt. Jetzt kann ich es mir einfach über steam besorgen, ohne unsummen ausgeben zu müssen oder raubkopien zu ziehen.


----------

